# Ebay Items



## Hoops

Thought it would be a good idea for a thread for brew related e-bay items.

Here's a soda stream CO2 bottle if anyone's looking for one near Wollongong/Illawarra .
CO2 bottle


----------



## pioneergangsta

The old system at Kmart with soda stream CO2 gas bottles, to my knowledge was you had to bring in the empty bottle to get another that was refilled at a cost of $18, and they didnt let you buy them.
I asked about this...and now Kmart will sell you a gas bottle full for $30 and you dont have to trade one in, refills are at $11 now.


----------



## Hoops

I know for at least the last 5 years they have been available to buy at Kmart (not sure before that) but I have bought a few alot cheaper at Salvos stores, garage sales, school fetes etc. I have managed to get them for between $5 to $10 but they're normally empty.
I fill mine from a bigger CO2 bottle - just equalises the pressure between the 2 cylinders. I did this with a half empty CO2 bottle to make sure I didn't over-pressurise the soda stream bottle as I'm not sure of the normal pressure of them when they're full.

Hoops


----------



## pioneergangsta

More info on how to fill em up....?
Any pictures?

Cheers


----------



## Hoops

pioneergangsta

Check out my modified regulator on this thread 
The high pressure gauge broke off ages ago so I had a fitter turn up a fitting as you can see on the pic. The gauge fitting is basically a direct connection to the CO2 bottle so I connect the CO2 bottle and the soda stream bottle at the same time.
Turn on the CO2 bottle so the CO2 bottle and soda stream bottle equalize pressure.
Turn off CO2 bottle then unscrew Soda stream bottle. I now have a refilled soda stream bottle for practically nothing.
This would be much easier if I had a high pressure line that could screw directly onto the CO2 bottle and an adaptor for the soda stream bottle.

Hoops


----------



## Hoops

Maybe this Stainless Steel Urn could be used for a mash tun?


----------



## johnno

I just saw this on ebay. Can this be pulled apart so you can use the taps in a keg fridge?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...&category=57128


----------



## big d

with the correct fittings johnno it can be done.trouble is finding those fittings.gmk would have some good leads to help out.
probably cheaper to ask him if he can still score andales.i scored two off gmk and am still wrapped.

cheers
big d


----------



## Linz

why would you pull it apart ?? you could use a chest freezer. What about putting a shelf on the front of the fridge and mount it to the shelf???


----------



## johnno

Linz,
Thats why i am here. I wouldn't have a clue about this stuff so i'm slowly trying to get a setup together. 
What about the weight of this? Would a shelf be sufficient to hold it up?
thanks for the advice so far.


cheers


----------



## Hoops

Johnno

that would be perfect for on top of a chest freezer.
It doesn't look too heavy to mount on the front of a fridge, I'd just make sure that the shelf was a sturdy one - not balsa wood :lol: 
Looks like they are the old style chrome coated brass taps. I personally spent a bit extra on full Stainless Steel ones.

Hoops


----------



## wedge

like the guys said, you will need fittings if you want in on your door, and they arn't cheap nor are they easy to score second hand!


----------



## big d

johnno if you score this piece of great equipment a shelf/bracket/whatever could be fabricated to suit your needs.im already thinking how great it would look.
the choices are limitless.

cheers
big d B)


----------



## johnno

big d,
it now looks like my "new" secondhand fridge is on the blink :angry: 
Thats the chance you take I suppose.
cheers


----------



## big d

sure is johnno.up here in the tropics the fridges work extra hard when located outside.ive gone through quite a few so called u-beaut second hand fridges that packed it in after a few months of loyal service.
the price you pay i guess.

cheers
big d


----------



## Linz

Johnno,

I had a look at the tap set, thats a short post aint it??? or has the collar shifted up the post??


----------



## Justin

Johnno, if you were intending to mount this on a shelf on the front of the fridge how were you hoping to keep it cold. I've read about the problems with warm towers on chest freezers (the best solution being to set up a fan below to blow cold air into the tower). On the front of a fridge I'm not sure how you could chill it. Your first few glasses are going to be foamy and warm if you dont work out some way to chill it I would think.

I've thought about a tower on my chest freezer but I'm thinking I'll just wait until I can get another fridge (seeing as mine died too) and then mount taps. Then the chest freezer will become my fermentation freezer.

Cheers. Justin


----------



## johnno

Thanks for all the replies. I wont bid for this as I dont have a chest freezer.
I'll wait and see what comes around.

cheers


----------



## Hoops

Here's a small CO2 dispenser Zefal CO2 Bike Tyre Inflator Could be used to dispense from kegs. Don't know how much the small threaded cylinders are though.
Retails for $34.14 here Cecil Walker Cycles 

Hoops


----------



## Justin

Hey Hoops, just building on this idea. To adapt this to fit your keg all you need is a barbed gas disconnect and to make sure the tyre inflater fits the thin valve type (schrader type) with the screw in head (common on road bikes and high end mountain bikes, this one fits it).

Anyway, I use a good quality bike pump attached to a barbed gas disconnect to push stuff out of my kegs (mostly caustic and acids when cleaning) when I don't need to use CO2. Seals perfectly and I can get quite a lot of pressure in my kegs with it. It just has a rubber washer that compresses when you screw in the securing nut on top of it. I think this is how all attachments fit these valves anyway. But the moral of the story is it would be quite easy to attach to a disconnect to use with your keg.

JD


----------



## Hoops

Here's a Drip Tray for the boys in SA


----------



## Doc

A full 2 tier All Grain 12 Gal brewing setup.

Shipping would kill you though as it is in California.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc

Buy Drew Carey's brewing equipment for his Buzz beer.
It is for sale here on eBay.
Seems the show is coming to an end.

mmmm nice and shiney brewing metal.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Hoops

> Buy Drew Carey's brewing equipment for his Buzz beer.
> It is for sale here on eBay



GimmeeGimmeeGimmeeGimmeeGimmeeGimmeeGimmeeGimmee


----------



## Hoops

Here's a couple of 50L kegs (legal?) and other stuff
Keg1

Keg2

Keg3

HB gear


----------



## Wax

Couple of kegs in QLD

click here


----------



## crackers

can anyone tell me if this works without the aid of gas
like the real ales in the UK.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...39&category=118

might be an option for a portable keg system.

cheers
crackers


----------



## GMK

This is used for cask conditioned beers.
Air comes into the cask as the handle is pulled.

2 options - 
1/conect to CO2 and instead of air you will get Co2
2/ put the beer in a callapsable 5 ltr bladder.
then when you pull the handle - beer flows and it si not replaced by air.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Booga

In reply to how you may keep a post cold on a converted freezer, I have thought much on this as I am currently going through this process of building my bar around my 400lt converted chest freezer.

I don't know if this would suite everyone but this is what I will be doing.

I will put a 5lt bucket filled with water next to my kegs in my converted freezer and have a small bilge pump that will pump the icy water up and into the cavity of the post.

My only concern is the amount of condensation from the posts being so cold........would make for a nice puddle on my bar top (with the QLD humidity and all). I will have to somehow incorporate some sort of drip tray that fully surrounds the posts to catch this condensation........this I have not worked out yet, but the bilge pump will do a nice job I rekon.

Hope that sparks some more imagination.

Cheers, Booga. :chug:


----------



## Hoops

Booga
was thinking about something similar, what if you use glycol/antifreeze instead of water and could get the liquid cold enough to form ice on the font? Now that would be cool for a homebrew bar!


----------



## Wax

Booga said:


> My only concern is the amount of condensation from the posts being so cold........would make for a nice puddle on my bar top (with the QLD humidity and all). I will have to somehow incorporate some sort of drip tray that fully surrounds the posts to catch this condensation........this I have not worked out yet,


 Booga 
I've been thinking about the same thing. What about getting hold of an old ss serving tray, something with a slight lip on it and funky pattern around the edge. Place a hole in the middle of it to slip snuggly over your post. Drill another hole in the side of the tray, just under the lip, and then run a drainage hose back to your bucket in the freezer. You'ld just have to make sure their is a slight decline to where you placed the drainage hole.


----------



## Justin

If possible, I'd probably try to make the bucket in the freezer a sealed unit. Perhaps a c/c cube or something, in which water is drawn from the tap in the bottom, recirculated up to the tower then back in the top. Reason being is my freezer gets enough condensation in there with seald kegs. I reckon with an open bucket this would be even worse. (make sure the dip tube feeding the water back in is below the surface of the water otherwise that tinkling sound is going to make all your mates want to go and take a p... all the time  )

On the consensation issue on the tower. Why not place a switch somewhere on the outside of your freezer or on the bar to activate the pump. Then when you know some beers are coming on flick the pump on for 5 mins, I reckon in that time you would take the worst of the heat out of the tower. And that way the condensation issue isn't going to be an ongoing problem. Just give it a wipe after beer o'clock.

JD


----------



## Booga

Holy cow batman........now thats wicked!!

1st of all to get one thing straight, Wax, are your refering to an old golf trophy type tray?? Cos if so mate I think you are onto winner.....I can see it in my minds eye as I am typing and feeling pretty damn happy about it. Although, with Justins quick thoughts I don't think we will need a drain........but then again, how often will we forget to turn the pump on between beers??  Would it take even 5 mins to chill the post??

As for the cube idea instead of the open bucket.....i'm sold.....as I also get condensation inside my freezer and an open bucket (I would imagine) definately wouldn't help the situation.

hah.......just awesome  you guys have just solved me a few few headaches!!

Cheers fella's, Booga.


----------



## Justin

Glad to help. I love throwing in a few ideas however good or bad they might be. I'd love to see some photos if it works. 

I haven't seen it done but I can't see why it wouldn't work though. Just get one of those small water fountain pumps (I think you can find them on ebay but any pet shop should have some to choose from). As for the time taken to chill the tower I can't really guess what it would be, it wouldn't be very long though. I guess it depends on if you want to plumb the water through the tower in lines or if you decide to just flood the tower with the chilled water (if this would work??). I don't really know because I've never looked at a tower that closely with this in mind. As for remembering to turn it on between beers, if you got a pump that was quiet enough you could just leave in on in a session.

Who else out there uses a tower? Do you have problems with a foamy pour for the first two/three beers? I'm just wondering if it really is that much of a problem. I may consider a tower option since I'm down on a fridge at the moment and hey if something came along at the right price I'd consider setting up a tower.

Cheers, JD


----------



## Wax

Booga said:


> 1st of all to get one thing straight, Wax, are your refering to an old golf trophy type tray??


 That's exactly the type of thing I was thinking about. And an ovel shaped tray would look pretty funky too.


----------



## volcano

3 Gallon keg in Victoria..
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3289907605&rd=1


----------



## pr1me

single pull down tap on turret.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=3289327756


----------



## Justin

Shhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## pr1me

LOL did i interrupt a bidding war?


----------



## pr1me

Not a bad oak keg, 10 gallons capacity(bout 45litres i think)
Looks like there might be some leaking around the base considerign the stains on the keg, and no bung, but overall looks ok.


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3290611307&rd=1


----------



## pr1me

might thought I'd mention to for those in SA, that i've found a place in SA that does old wine and port barrels, $100 for a 200 litre quarter cask. Thats alot of grog, so those who might be interested in wood maturing heres the following:

Rod Schulz Barrel Company
37a Murray St Tanunda SA 5352
ph: (08) 8563 0177 Coopers
mobile 041 781 6537

I spoke to Rod this morning, and he has 39 years experience, and seems to know what he is talking about, which is too rare now days


----------



## kman

ARHHHHHHH!!!! WHY!!!! WHY WHY!!!!!! why did this have to come up after i just spent about $600 just starting to put my kegging system together!!!!!!!

Everything you need, and its in melb.

Damn it!!!!!!!

what i should explian what im talking about: Ebay

someone should pick that up hopefully at a nice price


----------



## Doc

wow.
I hope he is not selling becuase he is getting married  
But more because he has started his own brewery  

Doc


----------



## Hoops

kman

that would be an awesomew buy! Everything you would ever need. (Well a good start anyway  )
Only wish there was something like that going when I started up :angry: 
I could never give up all that - unless, as Doc suggested, a full brewery upgrade was on the cards

Hoops


----------



## Bigfella

Ya have to wonder wye a guy would sell a setup like that. :blink:


----------



## Bobby

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=3814663403


----------



## big d

WOW
keg heaven


----------



## Bobby

the link has been posted before on this thread (i think) but the price has dropped a couple dollars since then. although the oz dollar has dropped a few cents as well.

works out around $130 bucks for 3 kegs including postage. Not sure if any tax will be applied to it though???


----------



## big d

from memory i think if import goods are under $250 you should be right.


----------



## Bobby

has anyone had any experience with these fellas?


----------



## Justin

These guys are RCB if my memory serves me well. They go under a few different names.


----------



## Bigfella

I'm not sure about that Justin they do have different contact details.
But I could be wrong it would'nt be the first time.


----------



## MAH

I don't think these guys are RCB.

Couple of other points:

1) Imports of kegs should come under the category of food production equipment and is subject to a 10% import duty. You might be lucky and not get caught out or you might be unlucky and up for an extra $7.4 US for four kegs.

2) The Aussie dollar is sliding fast. When guys like Big Fella bought gear only a few months ago the Aussie dollar was hovering around 80cents. Today it's just slipped under the 70cent barrier and is trading about 69.99cents and there is no sign of a quick recovery. In fact it looks like there will be increased downward pressure on the dollar. If America increases it's interest rates, expect the Aussie dollar to fall even more. Remember the difference between buying when the dollar is at 70cents as opposed to 80cents means you are effectively paying 12.5% more.

The good times of a bouyant Aussie dollar are disapperaing as I type. So top marks to all those who took advantage while it was stronger! For all those who waited, don't worry it will rise again, but the question then will be how many kegs are left?

Cheers
MAH


----------



## kman

saw this on ebay today ebay and thought thats going for alot.

the thing looked familiar, so after a search aroung the garage i found we have one, from when we used to have fund raisers around our place. I ask dad if he needed it and he told me i can have it.

So does anyone want it? i would be interested in a trade for some other brewing gear maybe.

cheers

kman


----------



## Bobby

saw this...

REMOVED


----------



## crackers

sshhhhh.......bobby B) 

crackers


----------



## Bigfella

I have to say as much as I love people showing me when thing are on ebay.
It can be really counter productive when you are bidding on something.


----------



## Justin

Yeah, I have to agree with you bigfella. I've had bids in on things that later came up on this thread and it can be pretty frustrating but I guess thems the breaks. But perhaps we should put an end to this thread. If your prepared to spend the time to search for the item on ebay then it should be your bargain if you get it quietly for a low price. 

If your not intending on buying the item maybe we could just all shut up and not mention it in case someone here has a bid in on it. Hope no one attacks me here, but it does make sense. We're all after bargains in the end and if you don't want to put in the effort to look for them then you probably don't deserve to win them.

Sorry, my rant, but I agree with Bigfella. Open to opinions.

Justin


----------



## Bobby

yeah fair play. I agree with you guys, although it is a public auction so anyone can bid on it, and if they want to pay more than you what can you do?!? Whether its someone here on the board bidding against you or some bloke in Timbucktoo, it will go to the highest bidder if its you great if not, well its not the bargain you thought it was i guess.

I just posted that hoping to inform some of you blokes of a nice item at a nice price. That was the idea of the thread i gathered. I didnt mean to tread on anybodys toes. I apologise if i did.

Cheers


----------



## crackers

i've got to agree with bobby
it shouldnt be first on this site to bid has exclusive rights.
i was just trying to keep that one under the radar
(but knew it wouldnt stay there)

all's fair in brewing & bidding.

cheers
crackers


----------



## Justin

Yep, sorry. I didn't mean to insinuate that Crackers. It is public and there are no rules and I'm not going off at anyone for posting an item, I love looking up these items from this thread, and it's definitely every man for himself. But it is nice to keep one under the radar every now and then  

I just thought it might be a bit of a curtious thing to keep quiet about these items from now on-particularly brewing items just because the item may go quietly undetected in the normal ebay list but when advertised to a whole bunch of people who are probably after the item it can knock you out of contention. I was just of the opinion that if you were to search the item out then you've done the hard yards so you can bid on it if you wanted. But if you found the item and didn't want to bid on it then maybe we shouldn't post the items here.

I was just saying this, no sour grapes or anything. I search ebay most days for brewing bits and pieces but usually don't post them here even if I don't want the item.

So. What was the item above anyway  ? Do you want to show us Crackers?

JD


----------



## crackers

i do the same justin.
look on ebay and keep it to my self.
maybe selfish, maybe not !!

as for the item.
 i'll tell you next week  

cheers
crackers


----------



## Justin

Don't make me come up there Crackers! If I do you'll be sorry!

Did you get on to those kegs being sold in Devonport over the last few weeks. Couple of 22L ones and an 18L. Sold for about $55, $120 then $61 respectively. Considered buying them myself but I really should spend my money on other things. Plus 4 is enough for now (although two were emptied just the other day, god damn I'm nearly out).

Munich Helles this weekend. Got a good started going. Yum yum yum. Hey did you want any Tettnanger's? Will send PM.

JD


----------



## Bigfella

Hey I wasn't having a dig at anyone ether. I was just saying it's a real bugger when you find something and you think your in for a chance and then it pops up here! Purely selfish I know. As I said I love looking at other thing that I haven't found yet!

So don't let me be the one to put a stop to this thread. Because it is first in best dressed or who ever has the most money wins..

Thanks 

Bigfella


----------



## Bobby

A couple nice tap handles
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3291389408&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3292194470&rd=1

A really nice tap handle
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3292145747&rd=1

All are US though..... 
And abit pricey :angry: :blink:


----------



## Hoops

Seems I've ruffles a few feathers with this thread?
I know where you're coming from though guys, I just hate the idea that something may go cheap that everybody may have missed and could have put to good use.


----------



## Linz

There isnt a surfmaster here is there????


----------



## Linz

At the risk of others secrets,

here's a few things on offer for the party people:



http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...MEBWA%3AIT&rd=1

And


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...MEBWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Hoops

Seen both of them Linz, good setup with the little keg, pity it's Aluminium though.


----------



## kman

i was bidding on the second one, probably good i got outbidded early, as i cant really efford it.

But the first one looks good, i would like to design up something like that, but with a smaller wheely bin and a 20L corny keg inside.

wish they showed inside pics of that thing. Might have to find something similar on google.


----------



## Doc

This is the item for bigD.
The Harley Davidson beer stein

Doc


----------



## kman

hey bigfella, i see you have been following this thread, so if you read this, you owe me $15. If you just private message me i'll give you my bank details and such. j/k

But you did push up the price on the drip tray i thought flew right under the radar, i was sure it would be mine for $25, but im still reasonably happy with $40, cost i can probably pick it up from the guy.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...DME:B:EOAB:AU:6

for everyone that missed it.

cheers


----------



## Bigfella

Was a good price for $40 I just may get killed if I spend to much at the moment. So that was the limit. Well Done!


----------



## kman

lol, you know $42 would have had it for you  and i couldnt rebid, as i was at basketball


----------



## Bigfella

dooohhhhh


----------



## Bobby

http://cgi6.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?V...&sort=3&rows=50

some nice items here, CHEAP.


----------



## GMK

Thanks Bobby,

I put a couple of bids in for some of the stuff.


----------



## Linz

How this for a "complete" bar set up?????

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3294771884&rd=1



If you've got the dollars!!!!!


----------



## Hoops

Is there a "beerboy1812" here?


----------



## Bobby

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6100486764&rd=1


----------



## Darren

Linz said:


> why would you pull it apart ?? you could use a chest freezer. What about putting a shelf on the front of the fridge and mount it to the shelf???


 Howdy,
I tried to post this earlier. Sorry if it appears twice!
You could also mount it on the back of a chest freezer. No drilling required. Simply attach to the lid screws.
BTW Warren. The other tap does look like one of mine. I suspect it has changed hands a few times!


----------



## Darren

Darren said:


> Linz said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would you pull it apart ?? you could use a chest freezer. What about putting a shelf on the front of the fridge and mount it to the shelf???
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy,
> I tried to post this earlier. Sorry if it appears twice!
> You could also mount it on the back of a chest freezer. No drilling required. Simply attach to the lid screws.
> BTW Warren. The other tap does look like one of mine. I suspect it has changed hands a few times!
Click to expand...

 One day I will buy a digital camera.
Here is a scan of the set-up. Again the advantage is NO drilling.
cheers
Darren


----------



## Linz

If you are using a chest freezer, it is easy to drill thru the lid. What I was driving at was mounting a shelf on the front of a standard fridge door and mount a font, like yours, on the shelf, rather than using the taps and getting the door mounts for the taps.


----------



## Hoops

Here's an aluminum keg setup with gun that uses CO2 bulbs.
It's pickup from Sydney though... Aluminium Keg


----------



## Linz

whats the down side of Aluminium kegs???? if its the IQ thing....maybe it the beer intake and not the aluminium


----------



## Hoops

Aluminium kegs are probably fine. The major downside I would think would be that you can't use caustic solutions to clean the inside of them


----------



## Linz

Chest freezer for those in the hunter

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW


Bit rich though


----------



## Linz

one on the cheap in Melb


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Hoops

RIMS setup
Pickup in Sydney only.
Looks like a fair bit of good stuff.


----------



## Doc

Like the look of the pump.
Can't justify buying the rest of the stuff to get the pump though.

But there is someone else leaving the hobby and selling their stuff here. I wonder what the new hobby is ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## dr_fuct

I have a few items for sale on ebay with only a day to go http://cgi6.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?V...sort=3&since=-1


----------



## GMK

For anyone interested i have listed on ebay a single twist tap font setup.

Link is provided below.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=6102962812

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Doc

Three kegs on an auction ending today.
Currently no bids.
Linky link

Doc


----------



## Jase

Doc,

They look like they're in good nick. Do you think that they would be ok?

I have been thinking about getting three kegs from Darren in SA, same price. Worried about freight charge. I would probably need to replace o-rings etc on the ebay ones?????? Not too sure, just trying to get keg setup happening.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Doc

They look in good nick as they have been used by a brewer. I'd say a quick pull apart and once over and they would be ready for action with piece of mind.
If I hadn't just bought another keg and lot of ingredients I would have bought them myself.
Retail would be $210 for the three if you were to buy them direct from Craig Decon. More if from a retail shop.

Doc


----------



## Jase

Doc said:


> They look in good nick as they have been used by a brewer. I'd say a quick pull apart and once over and they would be ready for action with piece of mind.
> 
> Doc


 
Where do you get the replacement parts for the quick once over?????

Jase


----------



## Doc

I was refering to just a pull apart and clean.
If you wanted to replace the o-rings, poppets etc, then you can get a recon kit from Craig Decon @ Keg Systems in Sydney.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jase

I took your advice, Doc........ and am now the proud owner of three kegs..... I can't wait to start kegging....... Will be using this forum for advice on how to keg.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Hoops

Jase

Welcome to the wonderful world of kegging B)


----------



## Doc

That is a great score Jase @ $60 per keg.
Welcome to the wonderful world of not washing bottles and beer on tap.

Doc


----------



## jgriffin

Some more E-Bay stuff
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4308611320&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Doc

I saw the kegs at the weekend while searching eBay. I think they are a bit pricey especially as you would have to get three gas posts, three beer posts, two lids and two relief valves. The posts wouldn't be too difficult to get as with the relief valves, but the lids could be a bit more challenging.

My $0.02 worth.

Doc


----------



## Jase

Hi There,

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6103287323&rd=1

Would this regulator work, on a home brew setup?

The seller states that it's "Fixed mate. the black top unscrews and there is a spring and valve setup it states 300kpa I asume this is max pressure?".

Any good?


----------



## Doc

Yes it looks like a CO2 regulator, however there is no gauge dial on it.
Therefore unless you get a gauge for it, it is probably only useful for using in a soda stream bottle setup where you are only dialing on a little pressure to dispense the beer.

Doc


----------



## PostModern

Doc said:


> I saw the kegs at the weekend while searching eBay. I think they are a bit pricey especially as you would have to get three gas posts, three beer posts, two lids and two relief valves. The posts wouldn't be too difficult to get as with the relief valves, but the lids could be a bit more challenging.
> 
> My $0.02 worth.
> 
> Doc


 I looked at those too and was tempted (as the Mrs bought the kids a slippery-dip from the same guy, so I'll be there on the weekend). I was put off by the PITA it would be to find all the necessary bits to make the kegs work. Probably more expensive all up than buying complete reconditioned kegs if people keep bidding them up like that!


----------



## GMK

For the West Australians out there - check out this jarah top bar - 

A bit expensive around 700.00 but very nice....


----------



## Doc

Where is the link GMK ?

Doc


----------



## Jase

Doc,

I think that this may be it.

Bar

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Jase

GMK said:


> For anyone interested i have listed on ebay a single twist tap font setup.
> 
> Link is provided below.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=6102962812
> 
> Thanks for looking.


 GMK,

Well done!!!!


Jase


----------



## GMK

Jase said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone interested i have listed on ebay a single twist tap font setup.
> 
> Link is provided below.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=6102962812
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> GMK,
> 
> Well done!!!!
> 
> 
> Jase
Click to expand...

 Jase Thanks.

Got the parcel today...

she be able to send you stuff up after i have turned the wooden handle - been off work crook....

still brew tommorow though...


----------



## Jase

Lovely................. It's all coming together.

Jase


----------



## Bigfella

Now it's my turn to sell something!

Link_1

Link_2

Thanks Bigfella


----------



## GMK

Bigfella

Do you have any more?

I am interested...

Ken...


----------



## GMK

Bigfella

Do you have any more?

I am interested...

Ken...


----------



## Bigfella

You can do a buy it now on ebay!


----------



## Jase

Spotted this on ebay last night:

One Keg Setup

Jase


----------



## Bobby

guinness tap with drip tray...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6105572193&rd=1


----------



## Bobby

"complete home brew setup"

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## GMK

Ok...Found A 380ltr Chest freezer.

Found a 380ltr Chest Freezer in Pankhurst Sydney..
Link...http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20713&item=3824616405&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Item description:
380L Chest Freezer - old but still in good working order. 
Size of Freezer is 1300 long 800 high and 650 wide. 

3 days to go - currently 1.25 buys it...


----------



## GMK

And something for Batz...well as close a spossible...

BLATZ BEER BAR SIGN RARE OLD ON TAP VINTAGE 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=6106074836

Get into Blatz Beer.


----------



## Jase

GMK said:


> Ok...Found A 380ltr Chest freezer.
> 
> Found a 380ltr Chest Freezer in Pankhurst Sydney..
> Link...http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20713&item=3824616405&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
> 
> Item description:
> 380L Chest Freezer - old but still in good working order.
> Size of Freezer is 1300 long 800 high and 650 wide.
> 
> 3 days to go - currently 1.25 buys it...



Someone got a bargain............

380L Chest Freezer

Jase


----------



## johnno

I found this 20 litre Birko urn, $40 so far. Is this a good size and price or is it better to go for the 30 litre one.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3825037039&rd=1

cheers


----------



## SteveSA

Johnno

I've used a 20L urn as a HLT for as long as I can remember and have found it to be more than adequate. It's very rare that you will require anything bigger. Not a bad price either.

Steve


----------



## johnno

Thanks SteveSA,
So this will do well for an all grain brew then.

cheers


----------



## Darren

johnno said:


> Thanks SteveSA,
> So this will do well for an all grain brew then.
> 
> cheers


 Johnno,
Think bigger is better. You want to do full wort boils. If it only holds 20 litres your batch size is limited to 20 litres


----------



## GMK

i think 30 ltr is really needed - this is what i use


----------



## Batz

I used a 20lt for a long time , 30lt would be better but you can make do , I just refilled the urn after mash in and it was easy up to sparge temperture in time
$40 sounds good to me Johnno , get you started for a few years anyway , and I am sure you would not loose on it , someone is always looking for an urn


----------



## Jase

I wonder what variety these are:

Hops

Jase


----------



## SteveSA

For anyone looking for some spare pinlock fittings....
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6105911008&rd=1

Steve


----------



## Murray

Jase said:


> I wonder what variety these are:
> 
> Hops
> 
> Jase


 They're seeds, so they won't be true to style regardless. Could be interesting though.


----------



## Asher

> I wonder what variety these are:
> 
> Hops
> 
> Jase



I notice the seller is in the US.... Not sure that Aus quarantine will be too happy letting them into the country..... <_< 

Asher for now


----------



## Crispy

Here's a bargain priced large Freezer (600 Litre) for you Brewers in QLD.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3826791724&rd=1


Cheers

Crispy


----------



## dreamboat

Nice looking bit of gear.... and I'm in Brisbane. Might struggle to wrangle $300 out of the budget, but that is how it goes. Not really much (if at all) better than a standard chest freezer, and is well overpriced compared to a chest type.

Dreamboat


----------



## JasonY

Currently $85 not bad for two taps if you are in the market.


link


----------



## shiny

you guys are great at pointing out bargains.. i have been lurking but not sure about posting.

i found a glass carboy and some taps on ebay and figured i would share with you all... hehehe lets see if i can remember how to do this link thing..

ebay stuff


----------



## Snow

Thanks, Shiny. Welcome to the forum!

That drip tray looks exactly what I'm after - shame it a Sydney pick-up only 

- Snow.


----------



## Jase

Spotted these on ebay today and first thing that came to mind was Doc.

Kiwi Tap Tops

Do you think that they would fit on andales?

Jase


----------



## Doc

Cool taps Jase.
What you see is the tap handles that have been removed from the taps themselves. If you look closely at the pictures you notice the silver ball piece on the bottom and the wedge below it. The wedge below it actually fits into the tap itself. As it is they will not fit an Anandale or Lancer tap. I don't recall the name of the tap type.
However if they are like all others I've seen like that, either the tap will just pull off the ball or the gold nob on top of the tap will unscrew and you can remove the handle part.
Then you could attach them to your Anandale or Lancer pull down tap.

Happy bidding.
Beers,
Doc


----------



## Asher

Any 'Stone Cold Steve Austin' fans out there?
Here's the perfect tshirt for ya.... 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...5111061111&rd=1


----------



## GMK

Hi,

Just found this - no bids only just over a day to go.
Here is a homebrew equipment and keg setup with gas bottle and beer guns.
Looks excellent value for 400.00.
Local pickup in Plumpton NSW
Here is the description:
Home brew system. Includes 2 x 80 litre kegs...1x 20 litre keg...2x18 litre kegs. plus hoses. taps,regulators heat exchanger and a full cylinder of CO2 gas. 3x 50 litre...4x 20 litre fermenting drums...hoses, bottles, bottle washer, bottle capper, bottle tree, caps etc...too many extras to list. 

Will suit serious home brewer or a beginner wanting to brew on a much larger scale. Brew once a year...220 litres in one sitting then relax and enjoy the produce for the rest of the year. If you have the space, time and love the taste and cost effectiveness of home brewed beer, this is the setup for you. 

Includes Bottle tree and stand i think...

Here is the link...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6110003517&rd=1

Happy bidding...


----------



## Doc

geez, looks like a couple of those fermenters have seen better days.

Doc


----------



## BrentonSpear

50 Litre Keg:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6110602498&rd=1


----------



## Doc

Large fermentation freezer in Vic

Doc


----------



## BrentonSpear

3 tier font:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6110754662&rd=1


----------



## jgriffin

3 tier font with 3 taps.. 2 hours to go!
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...me=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Jase

jgriffin said:


> 3 tier font with 3 taps.. 2 hours to go!
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...me=STRK:MEWA:IT


 
It's a small world.

A mate from work has just walked in and told me that he bought a 3 tap font on ebay last night. 

Same one.

Jase


----------



## GMK

here is a fridge in Brisbane - 

Description:
Modified Westinghouse 381L Freezamate. Ex freezer converted to fridge.

As you can see from the photos this fridge has been set up specially for the home brewer.Includes hole for gas line and lock for added security from kids etc.

I maintain temperature at 4 degrees to ensure a cold beer. Can even freeze.

I have upgraded to a commercial fridge which holds 8 kegs.

THIS IS A PICK UP ONLY (STH BRISBANE). NOTE ONLY THE FRIDGE IS FOR SALE NOT ANY OF THE BEER,LINES OR KEGS.

Link is
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6112456459&rd=1

2 days to go and currently 1.00

Happy bidding...


----------



## GMK

Check this out if you live in Vic and can get to Gippsland with a trailer.

A coolroom - here is the description...500.00 no bids yet - 9 days to go.

COOLROOM WITH GLASS DISPLAY DOORS.

This coolroom is an older style internal fixed unit in good working order. It would be ideal for the avid hunter or fisherman. or as a second or back up coolroom. The glass doors and shelving are in very good condition. 

It measures approximately 3 metres square. The unit is to be dismantled and moved by the winning bidder. 

For further information please phone Adam on 0418 366 534.


----------



## Doc

GMK said:


> Description:
> Modified Westinghouse 381L Freezamate. Ex freezer converted to fridge.


 That is exactly the model my keg fridge was (until it died the other week).
If you leave in the vege bins at the bottom and put another wire shelf in you can get 3 x 18/20 litre kegs in it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jgriffin

Hey Doc, i already have a beer fridge, but need something to lager in. Do you know if you can fit multiple cubes or fermenters in it?


----------



## Doc

jgriffin said:


> Hey Doc, i already have a beer fridge, but need something to lager in. Do you know if you can fit multiple cubes or fermenters in it?


 Multiple cubes yes. Multiple fermenters maybe pushing it as it isn't all that deep and you can't remove the butter conditioner in the door without replacing the door liner. At a pinch if you got the 30 litre tall screw lid fermenters you might squeeze it two.
Cubes would be a better bet.

Doc


----------



## Jase

Doc,

Just curious. But what type of cubes do you use?

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Doc

Jase said:


> Just curious. But what type of cubes do you use?


 Jase,

I don't. I cold condition in the secondary fermenter primarily because I don't brew a lot of lagers. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## johnno

Doc said:


> jgriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Doc, i already have a beer fridge, but need something to lager in. Do you know if you can fit multiple cubes or fermenters in it?
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple cubes yes. Multiple fermenters maybe pushing it as it isn't all that deep and you can't remove the butter conditioner in the door without replacing the door liner. At a pinch if you got the 30 litre tall screw lid fermenters you might squeeze it two.
> Cubes would be a better bet.
> 
> Doc
Click to expand...

 jgriffin,
I have the exact same fridge. I picked it up for a keg fridge but that has had to be put on hold for the moment. I have the willow cubes (20 Litre). You can easily fit 3 down the bottom. Good fridge I reckon. If You could somehoe get a reinforced shelve above those you could fit more up the top.

cheers


----------



## Hoops

Doc said:


> .....you can't remove the butter conditioner in the door without replacing the door liner.


 With my last keg fridge that went to fridge heaven I took the fridge seal off, pulled off the liner and put a piece of sheet tin on, then seal back on. This gave me a fair bit more room inside the fridge so I could fit 5 kegs at once.


----------



## Corey

I just bought 10 kegs for US$29.99 (postage is US$190). That works out to be around AUD$30 a keg. Very happy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...DME:B:EOAB:AU:6


----------



## Justin

Corey,

Do they have all fittings :huh:, I don't mean to raise concern but if that picture is correct it looks as though a lot are missing lids (7 of 9) and posts (3-4 of 9), not to mention the possibility of poppets, pressure release valves and diptubes that you can't see. If that's the case be prepared to chase the parts down from RCB in the states or somewhere other than Australia otherwise the parts costs here are going to drive that price right up real quick.

In Australia lids are in the order of $38.90 each if you don't have one to exchange. Posts are $20 each, poppets $7.50 each, diptubes $17.50 each then pressure release valves $8.70 upwards. Then some oring kits at about $10 each. These prices are from Kegsystems as of last year.

If you do need the parts I can personally recommend RCB equipment as the cheapest supplier of parts that I was able to find. I just hope it doesn't work out that it would have been cheaper to buy whole working kegs from either here or the states. Best of luck with it anyway, hope it all works out.

Cheers and good luck with it all.

Justin 

View attachment Keg_systems_Price_List_JANUARY_20031.xls


----------



## Corey

I was aware of the missing parts when I bought the kegs. I'm planning to order a fair bit of stuff from RCB once I've had a chance to evaluate exactly what I need.

I was going to order taps, shanks etc. from RCB in the near future anyway.


----------



## Justin

Ah good to hear. I went the same route as you with buying kegs that needed parts (I didn't buy them until I found out what parts I needed, what were available and how much they were). But I nearly didn't buy them after I priced the parts in Australia as they would have ended up costing more that buying whole working kegs. But when I found RCB and did the calc's it all worked out good so I bought them and then just got all the parts I needed from RCB. They were very helpful with me and I bought quite a few parts off them for very good prices. My kegs came out at about $45-$50 each including the postage. Good luck with it. 

Cheers, Justin


----------



## Corey

I'm hoping that the kegs will only have costed me about $40 each by the time I have replaced the parts that I need to.

The price difference between the U.S and Aus is criminal. It's a shame we don't have a bigger market for the stuff in Aus.


----------



## GMK

Ok - found a nice freezer local pickup in sydney...

Here is the description...
Great "pre-loved" Vestfrost Freezer with glass lid and wheels for easy moving. 362Ltr capacity with 3 lift out baskets. Temperature dial control with super-freeze mode. Made in Denmark. Please note there are some marks, etc. on exterior and although handle has a lock, we dont have a key. 

Approx. Dimensions: length-1260mm, width-650mm, height-850mm. 

Please email seller with any questions.

Pick Up Only Sydneys Northern Beaches. Buyer to arrange pick up and pay all removal and transport costs. Payment and collection to be finalised within 7 days of auction close.

link...http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1271&item=3832549611&rd=1

192.00 with 3 days to go.


----------



## BrentonSpear

Here is another large chest freezer on ebay for $30 buy it now!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3834051719&rd=1


----------



## GMK

found another coolroom that looks great - no chilling but only 700.00 with 9 day sto go...

here is the description...
Cool Room 

2nd Hand. Purchased 4 years ago for $4000 from a butcher who was relocating

3.6 x 3.6 meter cool room. 2.0 meters tall. Has recently been replaced with a larger cool room. No refridgeration or electrical equipment is included, only the room itself and the 1.6m wide sliding door. A swinging door is also included, which came with the unit but was not used in this installation.

The panels are 70mm thick and are in very good condition, a few small scratches but no dents or holes. Still meets food saftey requirements

URL: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Justin

For those looking at getting into all grain, here might be a sexy little item. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...5514007325&rd=1

All stainless steel, tap fitted-you'd have to whip up a manifold to suit but that should be easy, 20L capacity (I use a 19L beverage cooler to good effect so the volume would be fine), and it's insulated. What more could you want?

$30 at the moment, no bids. Bargain. Can't believe I'm showing this to others and not buying it myself. Lucky I don't really need it.

However, the buyer has a negative feedback against him so buyer beware, still $30 for this sexy little items is great and probably worth the gamble, great for a local pick up. I wish I'd found it before I bought my esky, as this looks way cooler. 

Good luck, Justin


----------



## Corey

This 60L esky is cheap (at the moment). It's in Newcastle too.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...5117192707&rd=1


----------



## johnno

Just came across this giant daddy SS kettle. Way to big for me.
Maybe someone else may be interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## johnno

The Ray Daniels book.
Getting to be a bit too expensive for a bargain though.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## JasonY

Need a thermometer  

pretty sus looking thermometer


----------



## kbekus

Jason, looks like a hydrometer to me ..... I reckon the guy's mislabelled it unless I'm missing something?


----------



## Corey

commercial freezer - Sydney

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3835249569&rd=1


----------



## Bobby

would make a good keg fridge. for people in syd.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3834456086&rd=1


----------



## Corey

This is from the Trading Post. Located in Wollongong.

Stainless steel 5 door fridge, 1800 x 1900 x 700, $250.
Stainless steel 4 door top fridge, bottom freezer, 1600 x 2200 x 700,
$300.
Chest freezers (3), slide top doors, 1550 x 680 x 950, $200 each.
Chest freezers (2) 750 x 660 x 900, slide doors $200 each,
ask for Dino WOLLONGONG 02-4267 3374


----------



## johnno

SS boiler in Sydney. Not sure about what they used to boil in there.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...8126862787&rd=1


----------



## Justin

Here some brew stuff but perhaps more of interest perhaps would be the thermostatically controlled incubator that apparently comes with it.
For the Perth boys anyway.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## jgriffin

"Miracle Box" type coil

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6114604760&rd=1


----------



## Batz

Coil similar to GMK's

bit cheaper but


----------



## johnno

Cheap brew belts. New Apparently.
I paid $30 for mine.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6116272093&rd=1

cheers


----------



## pint of lager

Mambo shirt for the beer drinker

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3928089894&rd=1


Talking bottle opener

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4321242002&rd=1


----------



## BrentonSpear

I found my next fermenter:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3838299544&rd=1


----------



## jgriffin

Well the outside needs some rustconvertor, but the inside looks nice.
I've seen breweries made out of old milk tanks advertised before.


----------



## Doc

Nice internal shot through the spider web too  

Doc


----------



## Poodz

I like the inside shot with the spider web. Probably a good place for red backs???


----------



## Poodz

snap!!!


----------



## Trough Lolly

Anybody wanna get in a Dutch auction for 5 Gal Corny Kegs?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WD2V

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Trough Lolly

Ok, so you've got a keg system and you think you have everything sorted?

How about a glass washer so you don't even have to wash up after a session! :lol: 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3837125426&rd=1

Cheers,
TL


----------



## pint of lager

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3838842240&rd=1

2 ball valves, 1/4" SS


----------



## johnno

Whoa,
a BIG fridge and a BIG freezer. Wish I had the room. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3838696080&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3838696909&rd=1


----------



## pint of lager

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...5719565644&rd=1

Just what we all need, grain moisture meter.


----------



## dreamboat

pint of lager said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...5719565644&rd=1
> 
> Just what we all need, grain moisture meter.


 I'm surprised that I don't have one or two of these already!
Just what every grain brewer needs to baffle his brew buddies.


dreamboat


----------



## MCWB

Here's a cheap bench capper: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6117464653&rd=1


----------



## dr_fuct

here is a complete tap on ebay


beer tap


----------



## Corey

Conical fermenter. Postage would probably be more than the purcahse though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...3838794192&rd=1


----------



## Batz

What about some hop rhisomes

Not bad at $12.00 


http://search.ebay.com.au/Hop-Plants_W0QQs...ojsprZyQQpfidZ0


----------



## GMK

For the sydney guys...600.00 on ebay buys you a converted freezer to a fridge with 2 taps and fonts plus...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6119043576&rd=1

INCLUDED IN THIS SYSTEM IS A CHEST FREEZER CONVERTED INTO A FRIDGE WITH 1 SPOUT AND 2 TAPS, 2 KEGS, A FULL GAS BOTTLE WITH 2 REGULATORS(you can gas one keg up and serve the other at the same time for more convenience), LINES AND ALL FITTINGS. this system is ready to go just add beer. 

ALSO INCLUDED IN THE SYSTEM IS A COMPLETE HOME BREW KIT WITH 2 CARBOYS, BOTTLE CAPPER AND BOTTLES(just need sterilisation).


----------



## nonicman

hmmmm, the fridge looks a little crustie, but very tempting..... <_<


----------



## Doc

Full keg system on eBay
Check it out
Includes chest freezer, corny kegs, font, two taps, gas bottle, regulators, two fermenters, bench capper.
You would be in production in no time.

Doc


----------



## jgriffin

Pump for those people wanting HERMS systems?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4326223375&rd=1


----------



## Bobby

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6120713743&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6120713363&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6120711896&rd=1


----------



## GMK

Thanks Bobby - i put a couple of bids on the double and tripple - i use my wifes account name:

kerrylj


----------



## BrentonSpear

Drip tray for the fridge:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6121113823&rd=1

CO2 eg:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6121116452&rd=1


----------



## GMK

Just listed the following items on the web with E-Bay if any one is interested...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...me=STRK:MESE:IT

This is a clamp on illuminuted used condition McCaffreys font with a plastic Dalex tap with creamer faucet.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...me=STRK:MESE:IT

This is a gold clamp on fully reconditioned Andale single Font with Coppers Stout logo attached, new beer line, and a Reconditioned gold Andale Pull Down Tap with a black ceramic handle - Looks Awesome.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...me=STRK:MESE:IT

This is a brand new Stainless Steel Pluto Gun....

Happy bidding Guys and Gals...

GMKenterprises.


----------



## johnno

Hi all,
Have a squiz at this. Looks like its the right shape for a conical fermenter. Very large capacity SS.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4328851003&rd=1

cheers


----------



## jgriffin

I take it that people have seen this alread?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6123548718&rd=1


----------



## GMK

on ebay for South Australians...

20ltr Electric Urn...only 90.00 http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3844308837&rd=1
Local Pickup....only one day to go


----------



## GMK

For Perth Home Brewers a 10ltr Urn - 40.00 http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4329001031&rd=1


----------



## GMK

For Sydney Siders - a home brew kit for 15.50...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6123708499&rd=1


----------



## BrentonSpear

Did someone say conical fermenter?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4328851003&rd=1


----------



## Green Iguana

Cheap digital thermostat for those in sydney...


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...5926277597&rd=1


----------



## Batz

Single font with tap

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Trough Lolly

For those of you intending on buying some kegs off Ebay in the near future, I just stumbled across something that may be worth noting...

There's an outfit on E-bay selling corny kegs, that several of us have ordered and bought kegs from in the recent past...They're known as *usedequip* and have been selling a shitload of 5 Gallon kegs on E-bay for around US$18.50 plus US$68.40 postage for 4 kegs to Oz.

Anyway, I thought I'd check out their feedback list since they have 16 negative feedbacks and I just wanted to see what the most common complaint was.

On feedback page 14 of 27, they were accused of not responding to some buyer and suggested that the buyer's ISP was blocking them out as spam...They said:


> We believe spam filter is blocking your ISP. Please try *www.brewersdiscount.com*



So, it's not that large a world after all <_< Looks like our mates at brewers discount are active on E-bay too! So which one has the best deal? You work it out...

Thought it worthwhile pointing it out - I'm not accusing these guys of ripping anyone off (I might buy some kegs off them myself!) but I mentioned brewers discount on a separate thread and thought they were a competitor to this seller on Ebay  
Apparently not... h34r: 
Cheers,
TL the spook.


----------



## BrentonSpear

I ordered and received 4 shiny kegs from usedequip a little while ago. 2 months for delivery and they were fine.


----------



## Hoops

Man they're [email protected]#$%*S. I tried to order 4 kegs and they said they can only send 3 in the mail as 4 is too big?

Brenton
did you order 5gallon or 3gallon kegs? and what was the cost in Ozzy$
thanks
Hoops


----------



## Bobby

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6123548986&rd=1


----------



## Bobby

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7107570186&rd=1


----------



## Bobby

driptray
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6125240020&rd=1


----------



## Snow

Bobby,

thanks for the heads-up, but in future, could you please state in your post what the link is to, so people don't have to go to another website only to find out it's something they don't need?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Gout

i ordered 4 kegs from brewers discount and they used 2 boxes, said only 2 per box for AU.  so that increases the freight but its still dam cheap when looking at the price in aust.


----------



## Jase

Gout said:


> i ordered 4 kegs from brewers discount and they used 2 boxes, said only 2 per box for AU.  so that increases the freight but its still dam cheap when looking at the price in aust.


 
What's the freight worth, Gout?

Jase


----------



## Bobby

yeah sorry about that, was feeling lazy.


----------



## Batz

Well your be told now !! :angry: 

Don't do it again :angry: 

Or else !! :angry:


----------



## Batz

Been told !!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Gout

ummm here is the e-mail i got back (mind u once the boxes were sent hence 2 late) - it still workes out dam cheap esp when i had other bits included like disconnects etc

>>>
$42.40, 21 lbs US Mail to Australia per box,

Four per box where we can send that big of a box which is not Austalia where we have the size restrictions.


----------



## sluggerdog

*Post keg Home Brew Beer cooler*

_Attach this cooler between the beer disconnect and your tap/gun and place it in a bin or large bucket of ice and keep your beer cold when your at a party or BBQ or other event that calls for cold beer aplenty_

Click Here For Details


----------



## Snow

Just saw this drip tray on e-bay for anyone who needs one. Looks like a good price.

- Snow


----------



## GMK

i was keeping quiet about that snow - i want it...


----------



## Bobby

its a public auction GMK....


----------



## GMK

i have no problems with the public auction - just was not advertising it around the place.


----------



## pint of lager

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6126793187&rd=1

keg setup, 2 kegs, reg, gun, disconnects, currently no bids, starting price $300 located Dubbo, NSW


----------



## Bobby

oh well.
you missed the one i posted on the previous page. it was the perfect size for a two tap fridge setup. went for $48.


----------



## big d

and i noticed the ice bucket is a fermenter with the top cut off.  
isnt anything sacred anymore. <_< 

cheers
big d


----------



## Hoops

Here's a few bits on EBAY

CUB keg connectors, 9 of them!

CO2 regulator

23L Home Brew keg

SS coil

Hope I haven't let the cat out of the bag for anyone.


----------



## pint of lager

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3849034573&rd=1

Scales that have very low minimum graduations.

10gm max, 0.001 gm resolution, accuracy 0.2 %


----------



## Batz

Nice CUB connectors

Bulk buy for AHB members?

If anyone wants to take it on , well I am in


Batz


----------



## BrentonSpear

Batz said:


> Nice CUB connectors
> 
> Bulk buy for AHB members?
> 
> If anyone wants to take it on , well I am in
> 
> 
> Batz


Guys,

I am bidding on the CUB connectors on Ebay and only need one or two so I am happy to pass leftovers on to you guys on this forum. So please dont bid against me  

Brenton - user id: brentonspear


----------



## Batz

Okey dokey

put me down for one


----------



## barfridge

pint of lager: those scales would be perfect for my gemstones. Anyone let me know if they are bidding on them, so we dont create a bidwar


----------



## jimmysuperlative

Anyone looking for these ...


old soda stream bottle can be swapped for a brand newy at Woolies, BigW etc

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## BrentonSpear

I just listed a 3" x 6" Bi-Metal Tel-Tru (Fermentap) thermometer if anyone is interested:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6128476664&rd=1

Its brand new.


----------



## big d

good to see ya won the cub connectors brenton.put my name against one please if you havent slotted all them you dont want to other members.

cheers
big d


----------



## pint of lager

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3938247722&rd=1

Beer Tshirt printed with:

"This will be my last beer,

Yeah right."


----------



## pint of lager

11.5 litre ball lock keg located in Adelaide

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6128430797&rd=1


----------



## Asher

> I just listed a 3" x 6" Bi-Metal Tru-Flo thermometer if anyone is interested:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6128476664&rd=1
> 
> Its brand new.



Brenton,

I see the picture is of a fermentap thermometer...
Is it a tru-flow or a fermentap?

RRP for the fermentap type is $34.95US...
check them out here
http://www.morebeer.com/product.html?product_id=18690

Wouldn't want to see any aussiehomebrewers getting stung on ebay...

Asher for now...


----------



## Justin

Or even cheaper from Beertree.com ebay store ($29.50US).



JD


----------



## BrentonSpear

Asher,

I cant find any of this size in AUS for less than $160. You are correct on the prices from morebeer but you then have to add shipping to that figure.

Updated: Tel-Tru makes these thermomenters and Fermentap distribute / rebadge them.

Brenton


----------



## MAH

Brenton

You forgot to add that you're paying for the convienence of being able to but it know and not having to wait. 

I've sold loads of things over the years from kegs to cars and have had people try and bargain over the price saying they can get it for $x from overseas. They never add on the cost of freight or the premimum associated with convienence. My reply is always, to tell such people to then go buy it from OS. 

Cheers
MAH


----------



## BrentonSpear

MAH said:


> Brenton
> 
> You forgot to add that you're paying for the convienence of being able to but it know and not having to wait.
> 
> I've sold loads of things over the years from kegs to cars and have had people try and bargain over the price saying they can get it for $x from overseas. They never add on the cost of freight or the premimum associated with convienence. My reply is always, to tell such people to then go buy it from OS.
> 
> Cheers
> MAH


Thats true MAH.

There are plenty of people that would just purchase such an item from OS directly but for those, as you have mentioned, that would rather buy from someone that is in the country and can send it to them within 3 days, they usually accept paying a little more for the item.

Brenton


----------



## Asher

Brenton,

I own 3 of the fermentap type from morebeer. There of much lower quality IMO than the Tru-Flow labeled ones I've seen (and valued at $160AU....)

Just wanted to make sure people knew what they were getting...

Asher for now


----------



## Batz

Whoa!

$20 each big d ! plus postage to us !   

Where's mine ? :blink: h34r:


----------



## jimmysuperlative

The whole shebang ...


Soda Stream Kit


----------



## BrentonSpear

Asher and others,

I was incorrect that the thermometer is made by Tru-Flo, it is actually made by Tel-Tru and distributed by Fermentap.

Not sure how I read my own add incorrectly 

Brenton


----------



## big d

tel-tru are a very good usa made temp gauges.ive a few as do some other ahber,s


----------



## Batz

Tel-Tru....too true big d , bloody great gauges


----------



## Trough Lolly

Looks like some cheap kegs are for sale locally:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...me=STRK:MEWA:IT

Just listed - 2 x 5 Gal cornys - bidding starts at $40.

Anybody know who the seller (bluestonebrewing) is? h34r: 

Cheers,
TL


----------



## GMK

Thanks TL

Just put a bid on them - my ebayid is kerrylj


----------



## AndrewQLD

OOPS, Ken, sorry mate. I just outbid you. Didn't realise it was you until I read this thread, if you decide to bid again I will keep out of it.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## GMK

it is a public auction....

I put in the bid at the highest price i was prepared to pay - so good luck and i hope you win...


----------



## pint of lager

ss tank with drain, one of you must be able to make a fermenter out of it.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3849924914&rd=1


----------



## pint of lager

Hmmm, steeper motors, just what we need to make a ag larger.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3849940495&rd=1


----------



## BrentonSpear

A pine bar in Caboolture Shire, Queensland:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4334928578&rd=1


----------



## jimmysuperlative

immersion heater

This one about to go ...$40. Nearly went myself!!


----------



## Batz

jimmysuperlative said:


> immersion heater
> 
> This one about to go ...$40. Nearly went myself!!


 Thanks for that Jimmy
I have no need for it really but at $40 I am now the proud owner   

I am sure it will come in handy one day , I know I am sucker for any AG type gear  

Do tell the trouble and strife   

Batz


----------



## Batz

Bloody hell !!!   

I meant DO NOT tell the trouble and strife   

Batz


----------



## jimmysuperlative

> Bloody hell !!!
> 
> I meant DO NOT tell the trouble and strife
> 
> Batz




...exactly why I'm not the proud owner!! But. happy for you, Batz!!!


----------



## GMK

Mainlky for sydney siders...

But will post...

35ltr urn - under 10 amps - SS make a great HLT....
On off switch - i bid - only 19hours to go...40.00

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...me=STRK:MEWA:IT

Happy bidding...


----------



## Gulf Brewery

GMK said:


> Mainlky for sydney siders...
> 
> But will post...


 Hello, Earth to GMK

This is from Ebay

"Will arrange for local pickup only (no postage)."


Cheers
Pedro


----------



## GMK

if u read the whole e-bay post - i asked a question that they posted the answer to - they would post to Adelaide.

If u cant read the whole e-bay page - i will have to get the NaziMan with the big OAK stick to come over there.... h34r:


----------



## big d

:lol: 
sounds like someone has it in for the oak stick weilder.


----------



## Gulf Brewery

GMK said:


> if u read the whole e-bay post - i asked a question that they posted the answer to - they would post to Adelaide.
> 
> If u cant read the whole e-bay page - i will have to get the NaziMan with the big OAK stick to come over there.... h34r:


 errr GMK.

I was kind in what I posted before, but as the seller can't work out how to post it, how does someone expect to receive it. For those who can't access ebay 

"I would be prepared to mail to Adelaide but after looking on the Australia Post web page I can not work out the cost or even whether it can be mailed due to it's size"


----------



## Jase

For the boys in SA.

Freezer

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Justin

0-40C thermostat. Look like a gro-warm or equivalent

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4335284859&rd=1


----------



## Jase

Justin said:


> 0-40C thermostat. Look like a gro-warm or equivalent
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4335284859&rd=1


 
My bids in...... Go you good thing.


----------



## MAH

Jase

The thermostat is currentlywired for heating:

"Heat source is plugged into thermostat by a power cord"

It should be capable of being rewired for cooling, but you might want to check.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## MCWB

Rheem hot water heating element 3600Watts & thermostat, located in St Ives, Sydney.


----------



## Plastic Man

A tad off the ebay subject - but if anyone is looking for a drill to power their mill, The Reject Shop are selling varial speed drills for $15.

The same drill at Bunnings is also being sold at $16.88.

They're hammer drills - but just turn the "hammer" off.

How the hell do they sell drills so cheap......Almost a good enough excuse to buy a mill......Might try it on the missus.


----------



## Justin

Hi Plastic man, I have one of the bunnings jobs for my mill (XU1-1/2" hammer drill) but I don't really like it for milling. I find it doesn't have enough torque to crush my grain at the speed I'd like to crush at and it keeps stalling. So I end up getting these bursts of speed when I have to get the drill going again, and the drill smells-I'm guessing it will burn out pretty soon doing this. When it goes fast it shreds the hell out of my husks.

I use a BC mill. I'm now playing with a wiper motor for milling. It works great and I get a fantastic crush but I've got to find a better 12V power source. I've been using a 12V-5Amp battery charger but I keep blowing fuses. It will run for a while then get over loaded. I reckon I need at least a 6-7amp supply but when I find that I'm set.

This is just my opinion though, others may think different.

Cheers mate.
Justin


----------



## MCWB

Justin: tried AT computer power supplies? If you get decent ones, they'll pull about 8 A on the + 12 V rail if you load up the +5 V rail a bit. And the best bit is they're only $5 or so these days.


----------



## pint of lager

I use an XU1 on my barley crusher and it goes great guns. Crushes well and never stalls. It does get very hot after 20kg, but no smoke.

Anything named after a classic Torana must be good.


----------



## Asher

I was thinking about speed reducers and the likes for using a drill to power my mill........ then it came to me!
Use an old set of kitchen beaters, these have heaps of torque in low gear....
Asher for now


----------



## Plastic Man

Justin

Thanks for feedback. I'll give it a whirl anyway. At $15 its a cheap experiement. Let us know how the wiper motors go.

Got home to find a new Bunnings catalogue. The drill is down to $14.88. Must be drill price war in progess........

Thanks again!!


----------



## ausdb

Asher why don't you try and look for an old two speed electric drill that has reduction gearing. Have a look through the cashies and make sure it works ok but is shitty looking that way you can beat them down on price. Most two speed electric drills with variable speed will work well in low gear for milling. I just connect my rotary hammer drill to my marga mill and run it at about 1/2 speed (~300rpm) in low range. It works well, it also works ok at full speed in low range but the Marga mill sounds like it is about to take off!

Cheers,


----------



## Batz

Wiper motor , great idea Justin , I use one as a stirrer in my HLT

They have mobs of grunt , will be trying this in the near future

Batz


----------



## Justin

MCWB, that might be a good option. These are just the silver boxes out of a PC yes? What sort of wattage one would I be after. I guess i could do the calc's and work it out but if you knew which wattage one I'd be after to get 8A that would be great. The seem to range in power quite a bit. I might try the tip shop. Any further tips on wiring them up?

Yeah Batz, they have a crap load of grunt, it's my power source thats failing certainly not the motor. It will crush on the fast and slow speed but draws less current on the slower speed. The crush is supurb as the speed is only about 60-80rpm and it's the best crush I've seen out of my mill since hand cranking it. Sure it takes a little while but last time I just loaded the hopper up and set it going while I was setting everything else up and it just kept churning away.

Cheers, thanks

JD


----------



## MCWB

Justin, you want one of the older style AT power supplies (the new ones are called ATX). Some info here on what to look for in terms of connectors, AT PSUs have two 6-pin connectors; ATX has one 18-pin connector. Also, AT PSUs have a simple power switch that can turn the PSU on and off with, whereas you need to short two pins on an ATX PSU to get it to start (note that the AT switch carries live 240 V!). The yellow wires are +12 V, the red wires are +5 V, and the black wires are ground (0 V) (more info here).

They'll usually have a sticker on them telling you what current each rail can cope with, obviously you want one with the most on the +12 V rail (8 A should be good). Should be about 250 W, but when in doubt, check the sticker.

If you were in Sydney I'd give you one, I've got a few lying around here!


----------



## Justin

Thanks. Thats exactly the info I was after. I'll see what I can did up, sounds promising.

Cheers, JD


----------



## Batz

My power supply is a big dude , it runs 8 amps
Works a treat


----------



## barfridge

I'm a bit of a computer techie, so I can help with the power supply issue.

An ATX power supply is just as easy as an AT one.
All you need to do is short the green wire to any of the black wires (green wire = enables the power supply to turn on, black = ground). Just use a little piece of wire, or even a paperclip. I'm talking about the large 16-pin connector block here

Then to drive the motor you just need to connect one of the yellow wires (+12 volts), and one of the black wires (ground). I'm talking about the small D-shaped 4 pin connectors here.

On the label most power supplies will tell you the current it can supply for each voltage. eg. the 350W power supply in my machine will deliver 12 Amps on the +12 volt line. 

Using the simple Watts = Volts times Amps, we get 12volts x 12amps, so a total of 144 watts. This is more than enough to drive any small motor. Most wiper motors seem to be 40-50 watts, so even a puny 200 or 250 watt ATX power supply should easily be able to drive them.

Sorry if I've confused anybody. Feel free to track me down if you want any help


----------



## Gout

does the wiper motor have the guts to run the mill?

edit : sorry i see that the wiper motor does have the grunt, and hence i would love to try it having a power supply on the floor for brew use..... thanks for the idea, as i was worried about the speed of the drill (that gets so hot it hurts)
double edit : must have been pissed as i make next to no sense. :chug: :chug: :chug: :chug: :chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## Gulf Brewery

Hi Gout

I have a 24Volt wiper motor on my Valley Mill and it runs it fine as it is geared down fairly well. It is slow, but does a good job.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Gout

I will get to the car yards to hunt down a newish car wiper motor then (although 12 V)

i am sure if you up the voltage you increase power output as we used to do with the old wipermotors 
but dont do it on my word as push to hard and you burn out windings hehe

24V would be good as less current required


----------



## barfridge

If you want to use a 24 volt motor, you can still use a computer power supply. Just connect the +12 rail, and the -12V volt rail, giving a total of 24 volts.

Be warned, the -12 volt rail isnt used for too much, so they arent designed with too much current capacity. eg. mine is only rated to 1 Amp, so on second thoughts maybe this isnt the best idea.

Just stick with a 12 volt motor if you want to go this way.


----------



## nonicman

Interesting Bass bar handles



> DON'T MISS OUT AS THIS IS MY PERSONAL COLLECTION OF SEVERAL HUNDRED SINCE 1978 AND SOME WERE OLD THEN. WE REALLY HAVE NOWHERE FOR THEM WHEN WE MOVE AND TO REMAIN IN BOXES OUT OF SIGHT ISN'T RIGHT DESPITE MY HAWKER PERSONALITY, YOU KNOW THEY NEED TO BE DISPLAYED AND ADMIRED RATHER THAN IN BOXES.
> 
> We have maybe several months of handles to be auctioned, keep us in mind if this is your interest.



handles

I have no interest in the above, just giving a heads to those who might be. I'm bidding on a chest freezer


----------



## GMK

Ok here is a massive freezer fopr those in sydney...
The guy has four different freezers for sale...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3852968038&rd=1
Currently 100.00 USD
Display chest deep freezer 230x52x75 in very good working condition 
Happy bidding...


----------



## GMK

Here is a freezer in melbourne...

Westinghouse 300 litre chest freezer in good working order. It has a basket and a full stainless steel interior. It would be over 10 years old but is in good condition although it does not some exterior marks.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3852531992&rd=1


----------



## dreamboat

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4337575701&rd=1


Soda Stream in Sydney...


dreamboat


----------



## pint of lager

Pressure cooker, 6 litres, $69 from Aldi. If you have ever wanted to get into yeast culturing, a pressure cooker is essential to allow you to sterilise gear.

Is not from ebay, but thought others might be interested.


----------



## Bobby

Crown 30 Litres Hot Water URN Model: HW 30 T

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3854609856&rd=1

SOLD
was thinking of buying it myself, if were a little cheaper.

is R.I.M.S an AHB user?


----------



## pint of lager

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3852960831&rd=1

Collection of air lines, taps and regs, could be useful for someone wanting to set up multi keg air lines with different pressures


----------



## pint of lager

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3855045519&rd=1

Refractometer


----------



## Murray

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4339325546&rd=1

Set of coolers, the largest being 22L, good for a small mash tun.


----------



## warb

another soda stream, newcastle, 2 gas bottles, looks old, good chance thet are steel tanks...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Plastic Man

Warb.

Are the steel tanks better??

The reason I ask is because my mum has an old soda stream set up that has been collecting dust in a cupboard for the past 10 years or so. It has the old steel bottle. I've been thinking of putting it back into action for teh kids - but this would mean swapping the steel tank for the new ones. Should I hang onto the steel tank for possible HB use down the track?? (not kegging yet but want to start at some point)

TA


----------



## BrentonSpear

Lucky 7 font:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=3855607459

This seller has a number of items on sale.


----------



## Plastic Man

The mobile bar looked nice !!!!

(but $4K ?????)

I wonder where all the gear came from?? There's a story in there somewhere.


----------



## GMK

Ok

I have just listed 2 x Pin Lock kegs on Ebay for a freind.
Bidding starts at 75.00 for the pair - everything is there and they were working when they were pulled out of the keg system.

Listed for 10 days - happy bidding...

Here is the link...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...me=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## big d

some girls say size isnt important  but for me when it comes to kegs i just gotta no the size.
so ken what is the size of the two kegs please.

cheers
big d


----------



## Trough Lolly

They look like 19L cornys to me Big d...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## warb

Plastic Man said:


> Warb.
> 
> Are the steel tanks better??
> 
> The reason I ask is because my mum has an old soda stream set up that has been collecting dust in a cupboard for the past 10 years or so. It has the old steel bottle. I've been thinking of putting it back into action for teh kids - but this would mean swapping the steel tank for the new ones. Should I hang onto the steel tank for possible HB use down the track?? (not kegging yet but want to start at some point)
> 
> TA


 dont know, ppl say they are, id prob go for the newer ones as they would not rust, and are lighter.. but thats just me..


----------



## MCWB

The (new) aluminium ones also hold 330 g as opposed to the 250 g the steel ones hold.


----------



## Justin

Can you exchange the old steel ones for newer alu ones? I got a steel bottle one on the weekend.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## ausdb

Justin said:


> Can you exchange the old steel ones for newer alu ones? I got a steel bottle one on the weekend.


 It depends on the shop you go to, officially I think no as there was supposed to be a phaseout period for the old steel bottles.

Saying that I got a steel one exchanged ok in Perth about a month ago and i have just scored another steel one "yay to the salvos shops"

Cheers

Ausdb


----------



## Plastic Man

A tad off the ebay subject - but check this out:

http://www.graysonline.com.au/catalogue.as...&SALE_TYPE=NORM

Freezers look nice.

Anyone got space for a cool room in the house - they look OK to.

The incubator looks interesting as well for a temp contolled fermentaion cabinet !!??


----------



## JasonY

Not a bad size freezer if you are in Melbourne.


----------



## GMK

Hi 

Just listed the following on ebay:
- McCaffreys Illuminated Font with Tap.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=6136023067

- 2 tier chrome bar non-flooded font
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...me=STRK:MESE:IT

- Brand New CO2 Harris Dual Gauge Reg
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...me=STRK:MESE:IT

Happy bidding


----------



## quincy

Not sure if this has been posted before, but thought it was worth a look. It is being "distributed" out of the Central Coast so shipping is minimal.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW

Cheers


----------



## big d

could become an interesting mob quincy.i notice they are selling a brand new glycol chiller rrp$7000 starting bid $3499.
also reckon will have listings of commercial grade beer dispensing and hb items in a few weeks.


cheers
big d


----------



## quincy

bigd

Thats what initially caught my eye. They seem to be an outfit that will sell on behalf of everyone else - a bit like a broker I suppose. As you say - one to keep a watch on!!!

Cheers


----------



## crusher

Hi Fellas,
I live near to them & called in a few days ago, Jerry the owner said they said they have over a hundred fonts, from single to 6. Flooded & non flooded. Clamp on, fixed , chrome, gold , beer lines ,adaptors, taps. They are selling for a liquidator of a company. AlMOst all is brand new in the box never used.He said give him a call & let him know what your after & he said they'll sort something out before it goes to E bay. Jerrys no is 02 4365 0819
Good luck, Crusher


----------



## kman

awesome, if someone gets in contact with him, post what prices he wants for what. very interesting indeed


----------



## big d

top stuff crusher.

cheers
big d


----------



## berto

I called into the shop he is selling for last wednesday. Its called ISIS. Theyre content to keep trying and pushing to sell their products on ebay at the moment. Jerry is just their ebay lister who is a contractor of some description. Graham and craig are the guys who actualy own all the stuff. Its a full beer dispensing outfit theyre running and there was some sexy products lying around in the shop.


----------



## johnno

Complete keg system starting at $50 in canberra. Might have a bid myself as well.
Good luck.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...mMakeTrack=true


----------



## Justin

Doh! Damn you Johnno! Just a question? Why would you post this if you want to bid on it yourself?

Oh well, guess I wont bother bidding on that item now.

And guess who just got a 5" Tel tru bimetal thermometer with 6" probe and thermowell for $30 off ebay . See what can happen when your sneaky   

No hard feelings, just playing around.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## RobW

Fermenting refrigerator (Sydney)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3857525349&rd=1


----------



## johnno

290 litre fridge in Melbourne. US $25.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3858597585&rd=1

cheers


----------



## pint of lager

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4342764161&rd=1

Frigrite Stainless Steel Vat 1200 Litre - was a milk storage vat


----------



## GMK

OK for Newcastle people - great bargain at 43.00

Great lot including all that appears in picture, including Fridge made for temperature control and easy access, drums, bottle sealer, home made bottle tree for drying washed bottles holds well over 100 (would make an interesting garden display this Christmas), copy of Coopers Micro Brew Kit Instructions and an assortment of odds and ends, funnel, sieve, spoons and things. 
Would prefer Buyer to pick up as only some items could be posted. 

Any questions or for more pictures please email using "ask seller a question" 

And the link...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6137527535&rd=1


----------



## Justin

50L plastic vessels. Has 150 of them. $4 each. May make a very cheap plastic HLT/boiler, fermenter or grain storage bin. I don't know whats been in them though, would need to ask.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3858724826&rd=1


----------



## Justin

Maybe someone can cut this in half and make a mill?

Steel roller with bearings

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3858888871&rd=1


----------



## johnno

93 Grolsch bottles in Sydney. Good starting price.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WD4V

cheers


----------



## Backlane Brewery

50L plastic vessels. Has 150 of them. $4 each. May make a very cheap plastic HLT/boiler, fermenter or grain storage bin.

These are easy for me to get hold of, so I rang and asked the bloke selling them- they were used to hold fire extinguisher powder. Bloke tells me they are good for horse or dog food, but when I mentioned HB said "you could prolly clean 'em out of ya wanned".

Anyone know what's in fire extinguishers these days?


----------



## johnno

Brand new good looking digital scales. Starting at $1.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4342992894&rd=1

cheers


----------



## Backlane Brewery

Got this today from a mate:
"I've got a fridge I don't need. The first person who wants it can have it - if they come and get it very soon (because it's blocking the landing outside my back door). It's a normal size (come up to my chin). Old, but works fine. Shitty
freezer section that ices up too often. Missing one of the plastic edges to
the side trays (where you put bottles). What a salesman!

Plus mum has a small one she wants out with asap. Ideal for one person, or
a beer fridge. Free also."

Better than eBay- cause they're free! This guy is a fellow member of the MBBQAS (that's Melbourne BBQ Appreciation Society) who are always looking for fridges.

Anyone who is interested, who has a big car and can get to East Melbourne tonight or tomorrow, PM me ASAP, and I'll see if the big one is still going. Small one is already taken.

cheers

BB


----------



## AndrewQLD

I have an extra tap which I have listed on ebay if anyone is interested.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...me=STRK:MESE:IT

Andrew


----------



## Justin

Ha ha. I just listed an extra one too. Fridge mount faucet with 5 1/4" shank.

See here:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...me=STRK:MESE:IT

And also a Toohey keg coupling:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...me=STRK:MESE:IT

Cheers, Justin


----------



## RobW

13l all in one keg system in Sydney:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW

this guy also has a number of other things worth a look


----------



## kook

Hand pump....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...6138279123&rd=1

I'm sure you could rig it up to a corny with a little bit of creativity.

Wouldnt be that hard to rig up a CO2 breather either.


----------



## kook

Vintage '82 and '83 bottles of Thomas Hardys Ale:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...6137963318&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...6137964958&rd=1


----------



## quincy

http://www.tradingpost.com.au/addisplay.as...arch&origpage=1

For the sydneysiders. Not sure how big 300l is though ????

Cheers


----------



## quincy

Mmmmmm. Just tested the link - doesn't seem to work !!

Westinghouse 300l fridge in Gladesville $85.


----------



## Justin

Here is a stainless steel bar just waiting to happen. This would rock beside the pool or in the house (could do with another paint job though ) with a font hanging out the top, you might even get a barfidge underneath to house a couple of kegs. Also has a sink etc.

In Brisbane. Only got $20 on it atm.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...me=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## jimmysuperlative

single gauge regulator

Could be good for a sodastream bottle setup!!


----------



## Hoops

Here's a 100L SS boiler starting at $100 in Tahmoor New South Wales


----------



## johnno

Here are 50 grolsch bottles in Sydney.
A bit pricey though.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW

cheers


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

Just contacted the seller of the numerous 6kg digital scales for sale, you can pick a set up from their place for $50, saves a lot of time playing silly buggers on ebay.
I am getting a set this week.


----------



## Duff

Home bar setup with fridge, maybe good for those who rent.here


----------



## Batz

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Just contacted the seller of the numerous 6kg digital scales for sale, you can pick a set up from their place for $50, saves a lot of time playing silly buggers on ebay.
> I am getting a set this week.


 So where are these ?

And his contact?

Batz


----------



## Doc

Batz,

I checked out this guy a while back and he is based in Perth/Fremantle.
Looks like he has upgraded his website, but hasn't done the contact info properly.

Will see if I can dig up some more info and get back to you.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

..ang on I'll nip out to the shed and take a pic. In the mean time, he is in Subiaco, the scales are quite small but seem to do the business ok, and 6kg covers most grain bills. 
phone no is : 08 9388 7044


----------



## Batz

Cheers 
In increments of what?

Mine is only 2KG in 1gm increments

6kg would be cool 

Batz


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

here they are, looking a lot smaller than on brayco.com.au and ebay.

from 1gm to 6kg


----------



## Batz

gimmie one !!!


----------



## pint of lager

There is another mob selling scales, Ultraship. I bought the Ultraship-30, which weigh 14kg, 2 gm increments to 2 kg, after that, 5gm increments, detachable head, runs off C cells, made in China. Buy now is usually AUS $49.95. They ship from Salt Lake City and mine took 10 days to arrive and very happy with them. Total cost was AUS$74.95 via Paypal. Listed in Laboratory section on ebay. They also do larger size scales.


----------



## Batz

Anyone in Perth interested in scoring a set of the scales?
If so could you pick me up a set?

Let me know and I'll send you the money and postage

Cheers Batz


----------



## jimmysuperlative

John Guest Flow Restrictor ...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6146045754&rd=1


----------



## Gulf Brewery

There has to a use in home brewing. RIMS system anyone?

"self contained THERMOMIX heating and pumping unit has two thermocouples for accurate temperature control and can be set to circulate and maintain 25C, 30C or 37C or has an overide for variable temperature settings of between 20 and 80C"

On ebay here

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## ausdb

Pedro said:


> There has to a use in home brewing. RIMS system anyone?
> On ebay here


 With a maximum current draw of only 3.4 amps then it would have about an 850 watt element in it. Probably not much use for a rims system, most people tend to use larger elements than that

Cheers

Ausdb


----------



## Justin

That's a lab water bath heater. I don't think it would be much chop for a RIMS though (especially since you don't know what it's been stirring, the ones here are pretty gungy), plus the element wattage is pretty low. 

I used one once however to maintain the temp of a water bath in which I sat my mash tun (a 19L stainless steel pot at that time) in after I doughed in and got the temp right. Worked great but massive over kill.

It could be used to maintain a water bath that your fermenter sits in but for a lower price an aquarium heater does the job.

Anyway, just my thoughts on it.

Cheers, Justin

He does have a nice Tel Tru thermometer though: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3867158513&rd=1


----------



## johnno

Ok, we have here the 30 person beer bong.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5535872991&rd=1


----------



## pint of lager

Look at those funnels, useless, drained in 1 second flat. Now, if it were hooked up to a keg, that may provide more beer for the drinkers.

Wonder what sort of cleaning instructions it comes with?


----------



## Doc

A really nice shiney SS mobile beer bar here

A little pricey though at a starting bid of $3999  

Doc


----------



## Doc

Or even a two tap SS kegorator here with a starting price of only $1999  

Doc


----------



## berto

I went to their showroom and had a look at both the systems. Both pretty nice. But a little overpriced for homebrew. But as far as a commercial system, then they are actually pretty cheap if you add up the cost of all the parts involved. 

The design of the $4k bar is shite in my opinion. it is refrigerated underneath. But the beer chiller is inside the refrigerated area/ So the 'fridge' asentially has to pump down the temperature from the kegs, and also the heat put out by the chiller, which to me means the same job is being done twice by different compressors. If they had a remote compressor for the chiler outside the fridge, then it owuld be a top looking system.


----------



## johnno

300 litre freezer in Melb.
Wish I had the room.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...mMakeTrack=true


----------



## warrenlw63

Geez Fawkner too ...  

Only about a 5 min drive for me.

Face a death of a thousand curses via SWMBO if I add another fridge or freezer to my arsenal though. Sure looks a better prospect than my 120 litre heap. B) 

Warren -


----------



## johnno

Warren he has another exactly the same for $75.00 in Melton I think it was.


----------



## AshTreeBrewery

What do Cold plates run for second hand?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=3867078280


----------



## warrenlw63

johnno said:


> Warren he has another exactly the same for $75.00 in Melton I think it was.


As good a price as it is Johnno it would break my run of freebies ... 2 fridges and 1 freezer. Price? All gratis.  

SWMBO is cracking down on my brewing equipment spending. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Doc

350+ litre beer/keg fridge. No freezer. Sydney. Just over an hour to go. $5.75.
Link

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Backlane Brewery

Or for those who prefer the good old Trading Post to eBay, there's this in Melbourne:


> Home Brew kit, 2 fermenters, heater, bottle tree, hydrometers, s/steel pots, gas bottle, gas ring, approx 100 large bottles, plus other items, $150 (03)98013792 Wantirna
> 
> STATE: VIC FIRST PUBLISHED: 13 Jan 2005
> SOURCE: Private Classifieds (Melbourne Trading Post)


----------



## warrenlw63

Backlane Brewery said:


> Or for those who prefer the good old Trading Post to eBay, there's this in Melbourne:
> 
> 
> 
> Home Brew kit, 2 fermenters, heater, bottle tree, hydrometers, s/steel pots, gas bottle, gas ring, approx 100 large bottles, plus other items, $150 (03)98013792 Wantirna
> 
> STATE: VIC FIRST PUBLISHED: 13 Jan 2005
> SOURCE: Private Classifieds (Melbourne Trading Post)
Click to expand...

Ahhh! The good old trading post  

I always think of Michael Caton in the Castle. 

"Look dad they've got Jousting Poles for sale in the Trading Post"

"How much Son?"

"$150 dad"

"That's too much for Jousting Poles, tell 'em will give 'em $25" :lol: :lol: 

Warren -

(BTW my only rap against the TP is everytime you find something you want it's always in the antipodes) :huh:


----------



## Backlane Brewery

I'm just wondering whose this is...usually when you see a kit for sale it's an unwanted Cooper's-style starter kit, with a fermenter, caps, hand capper, blue bottler etc. This seems to be a bit more than that. 2 fermenters, SS pots, gas ring & bottle, 100 empties...someone's getting out of the game.

Guy I work with has been convinced by the sample I gave him, is trying to get over there tonight.


----------



## Doc

Doc said:


> 350+ litre beer/keg fridge. No freezer. Sydney. Just over an hour to go. $5.75.
> Link


 Wow it went for $56.01.
Is *johannvandersmut1960* an AHB member ?

Doc


----------



## Doc

A hand crafted woodem mash paddle here
Currently at $20.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jgriffin

One minute left!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3867786814&rd=1


----------



## jgriffin

Instant Brew Tree?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW

Quick, only 20 min left. In Sydney i believe.


----------



## Doc

jgriffin said:


> Instant Brew Tree?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW
> 
> Quick, only 20 min left. In Sydney i believe.


 Dang, missed out. Auction ended 1 min before I got there.

Doc


----------



## berto

Im sure theres some people here who may be in need of saviour here.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4522657656&rd=1


----------



## Doc

berto said:


> Im sure theres some people here who may be in need of saviour here.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4522657656&rd=1


 Shipping seems a bit expensive.
Didn't know Auspost shipped from Heaven  

Doc


----------



## jgriffin

I'm gonna keep an eye on this guys auctions

"only have about 7 pub taps on risers, 1 50L keg setup, some CO2 gauges, a bucket full of fittings and these shot pourers left"

WOnder what happened to his 400L brew setup...


----------



## Doc

Now this guy is just asking for trouble.
Re-cultured Wyeast German Ale for sale.

I bet Wyeast/eBay have him closed down by the end of the week.

Doc


----------



## jgriffin

Actually i heard an interview with the guy from wyeast, and he basically said that once they release a yeast into the public domain people can do what they want with it.


----------



## Doc

Auction to become the BrewMaster for a day
linky link

The auction has actually ended, but I thought it was kinda interesting. The money goes/went to charity.



> Feel Good about being part of this unique charitable event! You will never forget this wonderful experience! Buy this opportunity for yourself or your favorite beer enthusiast!
> 
> Make a tax deductible donation
> Develop, Brew, & Name your own beer (twenty kegs worth)
> Enjoy Beautiful Historic Williamsport, Pennsylvania & the Friendly Staff and Patrons of Bullfrog Brewery
> Take a well deserved vacation!
> Bullfrog Brewery in friendly Williamsport, Pennsylvania (home of Little League Baseball) is offering a once in a lifetime opportunity to brew your own beer in our award winning brewery. You will work side by side with our Brewmaster developing a recipe based on your specifications and desires. You will then actually brew the beer of your dreams on our state of the art 10 barrel brewhouse. Of course then you would get to name your creation!
> 
> Every year our town hosts a 3 day Mardi Gras celebration, during which each of the dozen or so participating downtown establishments pick a candidate for King or Queen of Mardi Gras. Each dollar donated to a charity of the candidate's choice is counted as one vote. This is really a win win situation. This is a rare opportunity to make a charitable donation and get something wonderful in return for your generosity.
> 
> Bullfrog Brewery was opened in August, 1996. Please call for additional information (570)326-4460 or e-mail through the contact the seller button.
> 
> Winner of this awesome auction will have to supply own transportation to and from the Bullfrog Brewery. There is a local airport (ipt) serviced by U.S. Airways. You will be furnished transportation to and from the airport if needed. As our special guest, meals and most importantly, BEERS will be provided to the (21+) winner free of charge the day of the brew. If auction reaches in excess of one thousand dollars, Overnight Accommodations will be provided by the Bullfrog Brewery.



Doc


----------



## jgriffin

Cheap brew fridge and freezer in Sydney

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3868869875&rd=1


----------



## berto

Knew somebody else would see it soon enough. 
Still got the highest bid but she hasnt sent me the pics still


----------



## SteveSA

Large SS Drip Tray in NSW. Finishes 8pm AEST tonight.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6148053620&rd=1


----------



## SteveSA

Same bloke has a 3 tap flooded font going cheap (at this stage anyway)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6148054200&rd=1

Similar finish time to above.


----------



## Batz

That font is cheap
Cost me more than twice that from GMK Enterprizes :angry: 

Wonder what his taps prices are like?

Batz


----------



## roach

Chest Freezer in Sydney - looks bigger than a 200l job
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## jgriffin

SteveSA said:


> Same bloke has a 3 tap flooded font going cheap (at this stage anyway)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6148054200&rd=1
> 
> Similar finish time to above.


 Please no-one out bid me


----------



## jgriffin

Keg ready for boiler conversion in TAS

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4352986404&rd=1


----------



## Batz

SteveSA said:


> Same bloke has a 3 tap flooded font going cheap (at this stage anyway)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6148054200&rd=1
> 
> Similar finish time to above.


 Anyone on this site score this font?

Went for a good price , I missed it  Still I hardly needed it either

The guy has no taps at present

Batz


----------



## jgriffin

Yeah i got the font and the drip tray.


----------



## Batz

Well done !!


----------



## berto

For those in QLD looking to set up a keg system. 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4353513796&rd=1

and also those wanting to get into the world of spirits. 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7130839778&rd=1


----------



## Justin

Interesting, because that still head on a 25L boiler makes it illegal. They are only legal when attached to 5L units. Will be interested to see what it sells for and if it gets picked up by anyone in a position of authority. Makes me wonder what you can get away with selling on ebay eg. CUB kegs etc. Does anyone watch ebay for dodgey items and has anyone heard of anyone being prosecuted for such things?


----------



## dreamboat

Anybody in Sydney prepared to pick up from Bondi for me and post to Brisbane????

I will pay all costs etc.....


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6149734206&rd=1


dreamboat


----------



## berto

The country brewer in Richmond also has one of these in the store he is trying to sell for somebody. Give him a call if you want. He may post.


----------



## AshTreeBrewery

I'd be expecting at least another $100 to be added to that price by the time the auction is done.


----------



## berto

For those looking at making a few counterflow chillers

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3869997959&rd=1

In the US but postage isnt prohibitive.


----------



## berto

Keg system in QLD, 6 kegs, fridge, 3 taps and reg for $300 at the moment. Not bad if you can get it for that price.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4353974870&rd=1


----------



## Doc

dreamboat said:


> Anybody in Sydney prepared to pick up from Bondi for me and post to Brisbane????
> 
> I will pay all costs etc.....


 I can do that for you Rob.
Happy bidding.

Doc


----------



## berto

I was bidding on this, but looks too expensive for what im after now. Im looking at alternative designs now. But one thing is for sure. Whoever is bidding doesnt know how to use ebay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...me=STRK:MEBI:IT


----------



## Justin

I think that sort of bidding pattern emerges when someone is slowly increasing their bids one dollar at a time to see where the highest bidders maximium bid is. FWIW I was watching that one also but yep too high now.


----------



## quincy

OK not ebay but this site is worth a look.

What cought my eye was the 20l fermenters for $2 and the 200l food grade drums for $19.

Heaps of other stuff that can be brew related (with some imagination !!!)

Any probs using black plastic for fermenters?? (see 200l drums).

Cheers


----------



## quincy

sorry here's the link:

http://www.paramountbrowns.com.au/d/p/para...s/used_list.asp


----------



## berto

For those after extinguishers they have varying sizes of those too. The 9kg ones are $129 brand new. Not bad if you are in the market for a bottle. They have smaller ones too at good prices.

EDIT, 
Sorry for working you all up into a lather, that price was for ABE type extinguishers not CO2, they are far more expensive.


----------



## roach

quincy said:


> Any probs using black plastic for fermenters?? (see 200l drums).


 just make sure they are not ex Snowtown :unsure:


----------



## Linz

roach said:


> just make sure they are not ex Snowtown :unsure:


 EEEEWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Batz

Plenty of body :lol: :lol: 

Sorry :huh: 

batz


----------



## pint of lager

Didn't they pickle the bodies in phosphoric acid?


----------



## Weizguy

...and of course, the phosphoric acid has sterilised the barrels.
Soooo, they should be fine to use without further cleanup.
icky Seth
BTW PoL, I believe they used the acid to try and destroy the bodies, not specifically for pickling unless you're Jeffey Dahmer :lol:


----------



## redbeard

ebay, in melb, full height beer fridge :

Westinghouse Aurora Refrigerator- 340L Frost Free


----------



## Weizguy

I apologise for this multiple post. Now edited.
see bad Dahmer joke in Humour section.


----------



## Backlane Brewery

Three of the guys I work with have decided to have a go at HB recently- think the BLB sample case I brought in just before Christmas may have given them the nudge they needed.
Anyway, two of them got starter kits & already have their first batches bottled. The other is looking to run before he can walk- I pointed this perfect starter kit  on ebay out to him, includes a good capper & a bottler washer etc- he wants to go for one of these  US brew towers already. He says he is getting someone to quote on building one this weekend!
You know, I like the guy and all...but before he has brewed a drop?


----------



## Doc

Might be time to talk to him and find out what his expectations are. Seems to be aiming a bit high a bit quick to me.
I guess you could buy parts off him after he had tried brewing a couple of beers and got dis-heartened.

Doc


----------



## Backlane Brewery

Tried to get him to explain what he meant by "getting a quote" on a brew tower but think he senses I'm a bit sceptical.
Have tried to explain that part of the whole deal with HB is patience- you actually spend very little time brewing compared to planning, setting up, cleaning, fermenting etc-and that not everyone enjoys doing it.

Ah well will wait & see, maybe the BLB will be able to pick up some cheap goodies in a couple of months, or maybe we will get his mate to build us a brew tower as well.


----------



## jgriffin

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3870861106&rd=1

Could be a steal for people in SA willing to take a chance with a 2-door glass fridge.


Actually here's one in Sydney, even cheaper atm
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3871385835&rd=1


----------



## jgriffin

And lagering freezer form hell? Only $500

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3871382467&rd=1


----------



## Linz

Anyone looking for a mill motor in Gippsland area


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## blotto

Nice Keg fridge with 6x 20l kegs 2x 60l fementers 410l fridge with 3 taps on door with gas bottle and reg!. It's on the Gold Coast


----------



## RichLum

FREE fridge for pickup in Eastwood, Sydney
Free Fridge

Says they don't think it works but might be able to be fixed or just use a fermenter storage with ice blocks


----------



## Bigfella

I have this on EBay and so farr it is going real cheap with only three hours to go.

It's a CO2 charger I got from the US

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=ADME:LS:AU:8


----------



## kman

looks like i just got pipped at the line bigfella, oh well


----------



## Batz

berto said:


> and also those wanting to get into the world of spirits.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7130839778&rd=1


 Just watch bidding on anything from this bloke
Spent time on the computer waiting till the end of bidding , made a bid , then 10 minutes before the end he withdrew the item !
Wasted plenty of my time ! :angry: :angry: 

Batz :angry:


----------



## kman

i think i had the bid that was winning before batz, and now im drunk......... what does that say ? ,,,,,,,,, noting. I have emailed the guy, no reply. Bastard!

Im drunk, neck up!


----------



## Batz

And I was willing to go higher too kman

And I too have emailed the guy with no reply

Scumbag !

Batz


----------



## Tub

The Co2 Charger looks very much like this one

PB


----------



## kman

yeah, its a shame batz.

also i didnt realise how drunk i was when i posted that, its pitiful, yet lovely at the same time. 

When i first emailed the guy, to see if he would post the still, i asked him what he was hoping to get for it, in the the way of price. He told me that he didnt care if he got $2, so why he pulled out is a mistery to me, hopfully he gets backl to one of us.


----------



## Darren

kman said:


> He told me that he didnt care if he got $2, so why he pulled out is a mistery to me, hopfully he gets backl to one of us.


 I suspect he is in trouble with the law. A 25 litre still is 5x as big as is "legal".


----------



## Gulf Brewery

For those in Sydney

2 x CO2 fire extinguishers - one with a buy now price of $50



Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Corey

For the serious kegger

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...3871385835&rd=1


----------



## Linz

I washed the keg, put it in the sun to dry...came back a little while later and.....


..... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...4354613137&rd=1


----------



## Doc

Linz said:


> I washed the keg, put it in the sun to dry...came back a little while later and.....
> 
> 
> ..... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...4354613137&rd=1


 I like it. 
But how practical is a 3.8 litre keg for a party. Maybe if you didn't have many friends or didn't hang out at AHB meetings  

Doc


----------



## dicko

Hi Doc and Linz,

With that little keg you would just hold it up to your mouth and open the tap :lol: 

Wouldnt last long at most of the parties that I go to  :chug: :chug: 

Hi Corey,

I got a 3 door display fridge very similar to that one from a supermarket that had recently updated their refrigerated cabinets, for $500.00 in good working order. B) 

Cheers


----------



## Backlane Brewery

There are times when you see stuff listed on eBay, and you wonder what drugs the seller was on when writing up the listing. Like the one for this ugly piece of crap.
Check the starting bid they want- woo hoo!


----------



## RobW

Backlane Brewery said:


> There are times when you see stuff listed on eBay, and you wonder what drugs the seller was on when writing up the listing. Like the one for this ugly piece of crap.
> Check the starting bid they want- woo hoo!


 What would 735g of 9ct gold be worth?


----------



## MAH

RobW said:


> What would 735g of 9ct gold be worth?


 Not $10,000. Based on today's gold price, if it was 24ct gold it would be $12,605.


----------



## big d

makes ya wonder.
and absolutely useless if it cant hold beer.  :lol:


----------



## KillerRx4

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4355827165&rd=1

Can these kegs be filled/tapped/cleaned etc to make it suitable for homebrew?


----------



## Linz

Not really.....more expense than buying the 18lt jobbies. the new posts will set you back $45 for a start then theres the welding,etc


----------



## waggabrewers

My EBAY Items:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6152316268&rd=1

I also make the Grain and Hop Bags for AHB members Check out the post in the Equipment section.

Thanks Peter


----------



## Poodz

RobW said:


> Backlane Brewery,Feb 10 2005, 12:42 PM] There are times when you see stuff listed on eBay, and you wonder what drugs the seller was on when writing up the listing. Like the one for this ugly piece of crap.
> Check the starting bid they want- woo hoo!


 Even the ebay description composer has a spell check built in...


----------



## johnno

A couple of 30 litre fermenters and some odds and ends here for a pretty good price in Melb.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW

cheers
johnno


----------



## Batz

This looks like a nice addition to a home bar

2 Tap font complete

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6153600560&rd=1

Batz


----------



## KillerRx4

Linz said:


> Not really.....more expense than buying the 18lt jobbies. the new posts will set you back $45 for a start then theres the welding,etc


 Whats the standard price for a 18lt keg? Ive seen them on ebay for $70+.
Where is a better place to get them?

Cheers.


----------



## redbeard

if u can wait 3 mths, then about $au210 for 4 from c&c in usa ie roughly $50, else lhbs have them from $70-95 ... ebay is +postage, so keep that in mind.

where u live KillerRx4 ?


----------



## BrentonSpear

I have 4 corny kegs in good condition if anyone is looking for some.

$50 each. Pickup in Rowville Victoria.

Brenton


----------



## KillerRx4

Im in Sydney. 

If I can get them for $50 I will grab a few for sure.


----------



## BrentonSpear

GMK, Clear your inbox, I cant send a mesage back.

Brenton


----------



## GMK

Brenton

Did u sell your corny kegs in the end....


----------



## kman

hey brenton, if you still have em, ill take them all


----------



## Backlane Brewery

In Sydney- 65 crown seal longnecks plus 36 1l green crown seal bottles on ebay


----------



## Asher

For any cyclists out there...

Juts put up an "Arrogant Bastard Ale" Cycling Jersey for auction. Its too big for me....  

Ebay Item

Asher for now...


----------



## Backlane Brewery

I know this topic is for ebay, but the Trading Post online has a complete keg & fridge set up for sale in Melbourne.


----------



## BrentonSpear

I have just listed a complete beer font, tap, coils & keg coupler setup on Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=6158186709

It will go cheaply.

Brenton


----------



## die sudhausanlage

Mate that Starting Bid is a bit on the high side. You will catch more flies with honey so to speak, by lowering it a little. 
It is very nice gear by the way, please dont get me wrong. 


Die Sudhausanlage


----------



## blotto

I was just having a browse and found a CUB Keg Coupler with Ball-Lock Disconnects on ebay if any one is interested?

It's at $35 at the mo got 7 days left.

ebay CUB Coupler here


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6158728229&rd=1

Unbelievable starting price!!!!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6158728229&rd=1
> 
> Unbelievable starting price!!!!
> 
> C&B
> TDA
> [post="47461"][/post]​



Wow


> was the first ever single malt beer made in Australia


  

Doc


----------



## johnno

I reckon everone who has an account should start with the "questions".

johnno


----------



## Gough

Crikeys! I got given one of those glases by my local Bottlo just to get rid of them. I've never even tried the beer. Given this seller's logic, maybe I should offer it up on ebay for $50   Why hasn't anyone bid?  

Ah dear, back to work...

Shawn.


----------



## mikem108

No ones bid because to quote morry from the worst commercial beer thread


"Stockade "Premium" Lager is also pretty shit. There are a suprising amount of shit beers out there. "


----------



## Backlane Brewery

This stuff is made out in the 'burbs, round the corner from a sewage treatment plant, and it shows.
They are a some sort of "vat for hire" joint, do that Chopper beer, Blowfly & home brand stuff too.

The sad thing is (following on from the earlier thread about Eureka Ale & Ballarat Brewery) the last time I was in Ballarat a couple of places push this piss as some sort of local brew- Eureka Stockade and all that.
Even sadder when you consider there is a perfectly good micro at the uni there...but you can't seem to buy any good local product.

Way off topic, that'll be 2c thanks.


----------



## big d

great starting price :blink: tell em there dreaming


----------



## SteveSA

A quick Google shows $65 per carton from Beer King (no affiliation, etc)

Dreaming indeed! What a tool!


----------



## warrenlw63

Whatdaf... :blink: 

Beer was like a badly-homebrewed lager. Dry as shit! Had something to do with the Galaxy malt I think. <_< 

Somebody riding the Duff wave by the sounds of things. Go down to your local backwoods idependent bottleshop and I'm picking you'll find yourself some at a reduced price.

BTW I've got a Stockade glass (think it was free too). I'm goanna be rich! Woohoo!  

Warren -
Note the glass in my hairy hand! :lol:


----------



## NRB

I asked him if he was serious and pointed out that one could purchase a case for $65. This is the response I got:

Well go buy one buddy, but this the first ever Australian made single malt beer mate. A complete carton and all the glasses went for $1000 a few weeks back and I dont want these anymore. Plus if you are not interested keep your coments to yourself.

Thanks.


----------



## die sudhausanlage

> Dude, a carton of this and the 6 glasses went for $1000 not long ago so your local bottle shop should consider advertising it. Plus who asked you mate for what you think mate, cause I dont.



This is the response from this absolute knob jockey,


----------



## bonk

holy crap, i broke one of them glasses about 6 months ago.... the horror, the horror. and there goes my nest egg


----------



## die sudhausanlage

You know wagga has an absolute shit tin of these. Gold in them there hills..... I tell ya


----------



## Plastic Man

maybe he forgot to add that if you look through the beer you can see an apparition of the Virgin Mary.

Would then make a good match for the toasted cheese sandwhich that went for thousands a few months ago.


----------



## warrenlw63

Plastic Man said:


> maybe he forgot to add that if you look through the beer you can see an apparition of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> Would then make a good match for the toasted cheese sandwhich that went for thousands a few months ago.
> [post="47578"][/post]​




:lol: The Virgin Mary or this;

Warren -
(Sorry NRB)


----------



## Backlane Brewery

I am VERY tempted to send this twat a link to this thread....


----------



## Steve Lacey

What a wanker! Is it just the tool saying it, or does the Stockade beer come marketed as "Australia's first single-malt beer"?

Even if that is true (and I doubt that it is), it is actually a bad thing. Who wants to drink something that one-dimensional. It just doesn't equate to the quality of single-malt scotch, though that is obviously what this nong is trying to imply. 

Now, a range of single-hop ales...that is something I'd like to try.

Steve


----------



## dreamboat

warren.....

If you are prepared to part with your best glass there.... put it up for $5 buy it now, and put in a big line about how you have a hundred of the bloody things to get rid of....


dreamboat


----------



## big d

only 1 day 23 hours left to place your bids.none to date  
looking like he will have to drink the 4 pack  

cheers
big d


----------



## warrenlw63

I've got a glass. I can help him out (not that I like the beer).  

Warren -


----------



## MAH

Well I sent him an email to see what he had to say about a few questions any serious collector would ask.

You asked:
"Hi I'm a collector of beer memomribillia and interested in this item. You mention that this batch was the first ever single malt beer brewed in Australia. Can you please tell me if the item has any identifiers that can be used to verify that it is from the first batch (eg Coopers Vintage has a year printed on it). Second question is do you now any history of the beer, eg what malt was used. Cheers Mark"

Reply
In all honesty buddy I was working in a bottle shop and we could only get 4x cartons so I bought one. What I have stated in the add is all I know but I know that it is the first single malt Aussie beer ever made and released which is why they released the 6x crystal glasses with it. A carton and 6x glasses were sold about a month ago for $1000 and I dont have any need for these anymore so I am selling them. I will leave it up to you mate. Rick.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Backlane Brewery

A search on ebay for his often mentioned recent $1000 sale didn't find it.
But it did find this  his earlier attempt to flog the same thing for an even higher starting bid!


----------



## JasonY

Anyone actually seen the magical $1000 auction he refers to? 

If I could bid $10 I would have a shot, the glasses would be worth that I guess


----------



## johnno

Mah,
I sent him a similar email and got pretty much exactly the same reply.
HAHAHAHA.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Backlane Brewery

I vote that when his pathetic second try auction ends we send him a link to here...should cheer him up.



> Plus who asked you mate for what you think mate, cause I dont.


 ahh, classic.


----------



## Gough

JasonY said:


> Anyone actually seen the magical $1000 auction he refers to?
> 
> If I could bid $10 I would have a shot, the glasses would be worth that I guess
> [post="47704"][/post]​




Nah JasonY, even the glasses are cheap and crappy. I hardly ever use mine 'cause it feels like it is going to break whenever I try drinking from it/washing it afterwards. Looks OK but not an expensive 'crystal' glass at all I'm afraid... No wonder my bottlo was giving them away free!

Of course, they are a 'collectors item' and well worth the quoted $1000 a carton  

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63

Hmmmmm.... It was said he worked in a bottle shop.

Perhaps he drinks the profits? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Gough

Nah Warren, he'd have to be the ultimate employee wouldn't he? Always pushing for 2000% markup on every item? :lol: What a goose...

Shawn.


----------



## Steve Lacey

MAH said:


> What I have stated in the add is all I know but I know that it is the first single malt Aussie beer ever made and released
> [post="47700"][/post]​



MAH, you have to send him a follow-up to ask: "HOW do you know?" 

I still say he is just a tool hoping to strike one of the ones who are supposed to be born every minute. You should also ask him for a link to the auction that sold for $1000. Do these questions go on display to other viewers of the ad? The auction site we use in Japan works like that. Questions and answers become a part of the ad. Judging by some of his answers, it seems they are just going back by email to the person who asked.

Steve


----------



## johnno

Do these questions go on display to other viewers of the ad? The auction site we use in Japan works like that. Questions and answers become a part of the ad. Judging by some of his answers, it seems they are just going back by email to the person who asked.

Steve


Hi Steve,
They need to enable that when he replies. He has not shown any question and answer. Keeps them hidden.
Like I said earlier bombard this person with the questions. If they dont sell now they may relist at an even higher price . After all this is a priceless oppurtunity.
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## Justin

It would be nice if someone had a dodgy account and could purchase them. Then ebay charges the fee for the add and a %age of the final sale price. I don't know if you get those fees back with a non-paying bidder. I'm off to send a question now  

FWIW his other auctions of car parts look like they fell off the back of the truck. I note in his description they are made of Stainless STEAL  , what a tosser.

Give it to him fellas!


----------



## Steve Lacey

Justin said:


> FWIW his other auctions of car parts look like they fell off the back of the truck. I note in his description they are made of Stainless STEAL  , what a tosser.
> [post="47731"][/post]​



Speaking of the legalities...would he need a licence to be selling alcohol? Or is there some provision for collectibles and memoribilia? Do wine collectors trade on Ebay?

steve


----------



## MAH

Steve Lacey said:


> Speaking of the legalities...would he need a licence to be selling alcohol? Or is there some provision for collectibles and memoribilia? Do wine collectors trade on Ebay?
> 
> steve



Never thought of that.

I agree with you that it's just some tool hoping to find a sucker who belives that single malt beer some how equates to single malt whiskey.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## warrenlw63

The world's full of collectors some gullible some not so.

I think he's hoping to strike somebody off-shore. Most likely some beer-nut from America who's cashed up and willing to buy anything with the word beer on it.

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63

Justin said:


> I note in his description they are made of Stainless STEAL  , what a tosser.
> 
> Give it to him fellas!
> [post="47731"][/post]​




Therein lies the Freudian Slip. B) 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Found out why it is so expensive  

I asked him



> Hullo bloke, how old is this beer you have and how well has it been kept (ie temperature flucctuations)? You can get it on special for $12.99 a 4 pack so was wondering why you have it advertised at such a ridiculous starting bid price? Cheers Mark"
> 
> 
> 
> He replied
> 
> 
> 
> because of the complete set of crystal glass.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the beer then, that's just an added bonus!!!
> 
> C&B
> TDA
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RichLum

I'd ask him if those "crystal" glasses were a different batch to the standard "glass" glasses that usually come with the beer


----------



## Gough

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Found out why it is so expensive
> 
> 
> He replied


because of the complete set of crystal glass.


> It's not the beer then, that's just an added bonus!!!
> 
> C&B
> TDA
> [post="47740"][/post]​




I knew it!! TIme to get my 'crystal' glass onto ebay. Whaddayareckon I should ask for it fellas?  

Shawn (Counting my newfound wealth already...  )


----------



## warrenlw63

I might cruise down to my local continental grocer.

You know the type. The one with the big Bacala stink in the deli. Ours has got a bottleshop and I'm almost certain there's a couple of dusty boxes of Stockade complete with the gratis glass. Last time I checked they were flogging them at $14 per fourpack.

Ya never know -  

Warren -


----------



## Backlane Brewery

Games over, I think...I just sent him this:


> Hi, now that your half assed second try at this is almost over- how do you feel? Like a Tooheys or two? or can you get that hard earned thirst that needs a Vic from putting crap on eBay?


 with a link back to here embedded.

hoorah for Friday afternoons.


----------



## warrenlw63

Best you not give him anymore stick.

Have you seen his other items? There's a fair chance you may walk out your front door tomorrow morning and find your car gone. :blink: 

Warren -
(Thankful I don't have a WRX)


----------



## Backlane Brewery

If I had a license/owned a car/drove a car, I'd be worried. Honest. 
He can have all the stick I want.

Tried to put in a $0.01 bid for this earlier.  What a piker he is.


----------



## johnno

warrenlw63 said:


> The one with the big Bacala stink in the deli.
> Warren -
> [post="47747"][/post]​



mmm Bacala, nothing like it when its cooked right.


----------



## warrenlw63

Mmmmmm.... Mumified fish!  

Warren -


----------



## Darren

I always imagine I will die if I eat some of that stuff


----------



## Asher

Bintang Beer Holder... love the pic. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4362881190&rd=1


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

warrenlw63 said:


> Argghhhh! :wacko:
> 
> Dunno what's under the bonnet but I'm picking it's not feeling too beaut at the moment. :blink:
> 
> Warren -
> 
> TDA. This one's for you
> [post="48171"][/post]​




warrenlw63, you are very thoughtful. Thanks, now where is the vomity sick icon when you need it  !


----------



## Backlane Brewery

Wonder what this 1978 Courage brew tastes like nowadays?
May be more realistic price than for that Stockade.


----------



## JasonY

God make it end my eyes are bleeding


----------



## warrenlw63

Very compelling.

You know deep down what it's going to taste like (intense cardboard). OTOH it would be tempting to open the bottle with a group of fellow brewers. Definitely more a collectors item than a four pack of Stockade.

BTW I always think I've got Courage Breweries to thank for me being a homebrewer.

My primary school used to be virtually next door to the brewery in Barry Rd. Upfield. We used to muck around in the paddocks and creek adjacent the brewery. The smell of the boiling hops is something that gives me flashbacks when I'm boiling my own brews.  

My old man always liked them because they used to sponsor Nth. Melbourne.

North have Courage! :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## bonk

well looks like our mate didn't manage to sell those one-of-a-kind glasses .....

i found some 'crystal' pilsner urequell glasses..... i wonder what they would be worth selling. i mean it is a pilsner urequell glass after all


----------



## sluggerdog

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4364041865&rd=1

Full Kag system with fridge, kegs, gun etc.. NO REG though

Brisbane Pickup


----------



## PostModern

bonk said:


> well looks like our mate didn't manage to sell those one-of-a-kind glasses .....
> 
> i found some 'crystal' pilsner urequell glasses..... i wonder what they would be worth selling. i mean it is a pilsner urequell glass after all
> [post="48199"][/post]​



Pilsner Urquell - The Czech Republic's first Pilsner exported to Australia! GOLD!


----------



## Backlane Brewery

Big day for beer fridges- this $5.00 beauty in Melbourne, or $10.00 Phillips in Sydney


----------



## nonicman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW

Fridge with keg, mounted tap and reg, Byron Bay pickup. Fridge looks a little crusty, starting bid $100. Might be of interest for someone


----------



## pint of lager

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7500385062&rd=1

Autoclave in Adelaide for anyone wanting to get into yeast culturing.


----------



## nonicman

Thanks for the tip POL. If the price stays low it's mine 

Now it's beyond my budget


----------



## Doc

Jockey box, regulator, drip tray, keg coupler, tap, cold plate
Starting price is $1. 

Could be a bargin for someone.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Backlane Brewery

Strange mix of kit including a keg going soon in Melbourne here.


----------



## dreamboat

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4365014202&rd=1

soda stream in sydney.
Finishes tomorrow morning.



dreamboat


----------



## dreamboat

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4364625967&rd=1


another soda stream in sydney - 2 days to go, only at a buck



dreamboat


----------



## jimmysuperlative

co2 extinguisher ...new!!


----------



## Fammer

oi im negotiating with the guy to get them shipped to VIC. (the extinguisher)

I only want one so if someone wants the other one email me and we can save on postage possibly.


----------



## normell

Fammer said:


> oi im negotiating with the guy to get them shipped to VIC. (the extinguisher)
> 
> I only want one so if someone wants the other one email me and we can save on postage possibly.
> [post="49347"][/post]​



So Fammer, have you got somebody in mind to convert and then fill, or gunna take pot luck after you get one 


Normell


----------



## Fammer

normell,

I was going ot ring some local places tommorow and see what conversion is worth & a fill. Also I was going to ask what a 2nd hand (if they can sell me one) fire extinguisher is worth.


----------



## normell

Fammer said:


> normell,
> 
> I was going ot ring some local places tommorow and see what conversion is worth & a fill. Also I was going to ask what a 2nd hand (if they can sell me one) fire extinguisher is worth.
> [post="49359"][/post]​




Let us know how you get on Fammer

Normell


----------



## jgriffin

For the budding yeast rancher

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6162740862&rd=1


----------



## jimmysuperlative

argon/co2 regulator ...buy it now!

Don't know if these can be used for dispensing pressure regulating ? ....


----------



## jimmysuperlative

mini regulator ...co2/argon.

..not the gas!!! just for the regulator!


----------



## Fammer

normell,

not having much luck with finding someone to fill a bottle rather than swap it over.

edit: won the item, looking for regulator.


----------



## jgriffin

Beer font - bloody cheap with drip tray

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6163438901&rd=1


----------



## redbeard

> jgriffin
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6163438901&rd=1



WOW - i no longer have to over carbonate my beer, i just press "Button on top of the tap to pour just foam". I guess this is a Fosters special feature. Perhaps a glass of foam is preferable to Fosters ? Font looks very plasticy. Perhaps he meant to say:

"I used it a couple of times from a keg of homebrew and it" tasted like Fosters. "I stopped brewing and no longer have a use for it."

;-)
im sure someone will love it on their mantlepeice / kitchen / garage ....


----------



## pint of lager

If you check out the seller's other items, he has an old coke keg for sale, which he says has ball lock posts, but the picture clearly shows that the keg has pinlock posts. Was up to $66 last night.


----------



## Ross

I can't think of anything worse than a "Fosters" tap on your bar...

Hold on - I take that back... "Watneys Red Barrell" would be the pits...


----------



## choppies

I live with the guy thats trying to sell this font/kegs. He claims to be an aspiring actor, but his biggest acting job was playing an elve at santas kingdom. The reason he's selling it is that he's so poor that he can't make the rent this month cos he's been unemployed for 2 years after dropping out of a Engeneering degree and Melbourne uni. He like bucket bongs and crispy chicken foccacias from Maccas. He doesn't know all that much about beer (he drinks Ice (formerly hahn ice) for the.. 'subtle hoppy taste' (quotation). As for the font, he though it looked cool and the button on top was a handy gadget because he cant pour a beer for shit. He bought the kegs because he thought they had a pin lock fitting (that would fit in my keg fridge). I could go on all night... Oh, and he killed my pet chicken with a brick the other day. He is one heartless bastard, god.. what a doss c#@t.


----------



## die sudhausanlage

The last post really instills confidence to bid doesnt it..... Is this for real? This sounds like an episode of Jerry Springer.

Thanks all, 

DS


----------



## Backlane Brewery

Quite frankly DS, whether or not Choppies post is for real it's one of the funniest things I've read here for a while..."he killed my pet chicken with a brick"! What?!?!


----------



## sintax69

how else is he to make a chicken omelette geez give him a break

sintax


----------



## voota

If I'm allowed to promote my font for sale on here... this is it. If this shameless promotion is not allowed on the forum just let me know and i'll take it off.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=6165196749


----------



## big d

go for your life voota.its beer related so why not i say.

cheers
big d


----------



## pint of lager

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7502919358&rd=1

22 kg scales, AU$49.95 plus $25 shipping. Total of $74.95

Check out the other scales from these people too. I bought the 14kg set with detachable head UA$49.95, plus AU$25 shipping. Very good accuracy for hops and grain. 

The scales are made in China. The company you are dealing with ship from Salt Lake City, Utah. Took I think nine days for my set to arrive.


----------



## pint of lager

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7502468178&rd=1
BRAND NEW RHB-32ATC (0-32% Brix scale) Hand Held Refractometer 

All orders ship from Los Angeles, CA, USA.


----------



## redbeard

i recently bought some 5kg scales from au ebay bargain scales or scales bargains or like that (elane brand). they have usps & au postal scales.

the 5kg was delivered via post $45. i had looked at the au ebay items with 15-30kg scales but all had lower resolution ie minimum 5g. the 5kg are minimum 1g from memory.

regards


----------



## pint of lager

The set I bought are the My-Weigh 30, that is they weigh up to 30 lbs. The scales display in lbs-oz, gms and in kg ranges. 

The set here weigh in 2gm increments from 0-1kg, then in 5 gm increments from 1-14 kg.

Redbeard is right, if you use a lot of high alpha hops, they would not be accurate enough for 23 litre brews.


----------



## mobrien

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6165444500&rd=1

Anyone want some taps?

Don't know the person, no interest etc etc

Matt


----------



## Backlane Brewery

A couple of weeks back a bottle of Courage 10th anniversary got passed in with no bids.
Now there are 3 of them on the go at once- this one has a much better chance of selling than this one, I guess, with a reserve 26 times higher than the current bid on the cheaper one!

Lotsa brew stuff on the bay today, actually...including both the Shifty & Sampson books that got such glowing reviews here recently. And the .Sampson is getting bids!


----------



## pint of lager

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4539468398&rd=1

"The Ultimate Encyclopeadia of Beer," by Roger Protz. In Adelaide.


----------



## voota

ha, wtf is this..
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4369405870&rd=1


----------



## jgriffin

voota said:


> ha, wtf is this..
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4369405870&rd=1
> [post="52191"][/post]​



A rip-off?


----------



## warrenlw63

Basically they're bullshit!

The Yanks have been flogging them for ages. You fill with beer, stand around in awe and go. "Oh look that's beer in the tube" fill up and carry on about your great conversation piece. 

Keep it for nightclubs and rave nights. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## 4077M*A*S*H

Hey guys, Just wait around a while they will be in GOLO or Dimmeys for about $2.
In the same ailse as all the Infomercial fitness abdominal exercise machines.

Have a go at this little rippa!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7145281202&rd=1


A little overpriced but worth a captain cook.


----------



## Doc

warrenlw63 said:


> Basically they're bullshit!
> 
> The Yanks have been flogging them for ages. You fill with beer, stand around in awe and go. "Oh look that's beer in the tube" fill up and carry on about your great conversation piece.
> 
> Keep it for nightclubs and rave nights. :lol:
> 
> Warren -
> [post="52208"][/post]​



They have them at the Paddy's brewery here in Sydney.
They are also commonly referred to as a giraffe.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Wortgames

4077M*A*S*H said:


> Have a go at this little rippa!!!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7145281202&rd=1
> 
> 
> A little overpriced but worth a captain cook.
> [post="52214"][/post]​




...or there's the budget version :super: 

http://www.wortgames.com/pics/beerbin.jpg


----------



## pint of lager

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6166539066&rd=1

Keg Pressurizer Beer Pub OLD COLLECTABLE Brass Pump

The seller has given up the booze and found Jesus.


----------



## GMK

Copper clothes washers

here is a link for a copper washer...
2 days to run - local pick up sydney only 20.00...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7312198904&rd=1

and one in melb for 20.00 square Metters boiler working a couple of months ago - i use a 75ltr electic washer as my kettle.
again only local pick up
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7312590489&rd=1


----------



## redbeard

thanks for the link gmk. this one might be overkill thou:

Huuuuuge water boiler


----------



## jimmysuperlative

bench top driptray ...suit chest freezer?


----------



## 4077M*A*S*H

Found this on ebay. 

How to brew by John Palmer

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6168641589&rd=


----------



## Ross

4077M*A*S*H said:


> Found this on ebay.
> 
> How to brew by John Palmer
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6168641589&rd=
> [post="52926"][/post]​



Our old mate Peter per chance???


----------



## normell

Ross said:


> 4077M*A*S*H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on ebay.
> 
> How to brew by John Palmer
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6168641589&rd=
> [post="52926"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our old mate Peter per chance???
> [post="52928"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Could well be Ross, BUT at that price, it's a pretty good deal tho
I am thinking seriously

Normell


----------



## GMK

Normel

John Palmer is an AHB Member - i have an autographed copy of his book.

Why dont you PM him and ask him to send/sell u one and get it personally autographed...

Could be a line that GMKenterprises might need to get into....


----------



## 4077M*A*S*H

I think $25 is a good price, why would I wait for John to send one out.

It seems GMK that someone allready has one so I will buy from him. 

I cant be bothered waiting for an autograph. Sorry it doesnt row my boat.


----------



## Hoops

4077M*A*S*H said:


> I think $25 is a good price, why would I wait for John to send one out.
> 
> It seems GMK that someone allready has one so I will buy from him.
> 
> I cant be bothered waiting for an autograph. Sorry it doesnt row my boat.
> [post="53094"][/post]​


Sounds like you have dibs on it already 4077M*A*S*H


----------



## Gulf Brewery

4077M*A*S*H said:


> It seems GMK that someone allready has one so I will buy from him.



It's still there 4077M*A*S*H, - go get it

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## chiller

Pedro said:


> 4077M*A*S*H said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems GMK that someone allready has one so I will buy from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still there 4077M*A*S*H, - go get it
> 
> Cheers
> Pedro
> [post="53116"][/post]​
Click to expand...



I wonder if he has at least 15 copies .. I know a group of brewers who may be interested.

Steve


----------



## big d

hope all the relevant pages are still intact


----------



## Ross

LOL  :lol:


----------



## Batz

An autographed copy

Does this help?

What a load of wank !

Batz h34r:


----------



## macca

Send it to me Batz Ill sign it for you. Ill even get my dogs paw print on it for nicks.


----------



## Batz

macca said:


> Ill even get my dogs paw print on it for nicks.
> [post="53189"][/post]​




Got my own dog that is quite happy to do that for me , and I can sign it myself :beerbang: 

Batz h34r:


----------



## Gulf Brewery

Batz said:


> Got my own dog that is quite happy to do that for me , and I can sign it myself :beerbang:
> 
> Batz h34r:
> [post="53196"][/post]​



I can see it now

Dear Batz

You are the greatest brewer in the world and I admire your efforts and dedication to brewing. 

(Signed) Batz


----------



## Ross

pint of lager said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4539468398&rd=1
> 
> "The Ultimate Encyclopeadia of Beer," by Roger Protz. In Adelaide.
> [post="52188"][/post]​



Just got outbid at $34.50 delivered - so went online & found the same book 2nd hand locally, just 5 mins away for $22   What a result!!!...


----------



## Batz

Pedro said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my own dog that is quite happy to do that for me , and I can sign it myself :beerbang:
> 
> Batz h34r:
> [post="53196"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it now
> 
> Dear Batz
> 
> You are the greatest brewer in the world and I admire your efforts and dedication to brewing.
> 
> (Signed) Batz
> [post="53200"][/post]​
Click to expand...



mmmm  
Sounds about right, in fact I don't think I'll add anything to that. :super: 

Batz


----------



## jimmysuperlative

pressure reducing regulator

...found this one. Good for Sodastream bottles/party keg set-up. No gauges, compact, sturdy.

Bargin under $50 B)


----------



## tonydav

4077M*A*S*H said:


> Found this on ebay.
> 
> How to brew by John Palmer
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6168641589&rd=
> [post="52926"][/post]​



I've noticed that this book is still available for $25 (+$8.30 postage) which seems decent value. Is there any difference between this and the online version?

tony


----------



## normell

tonydav said:


> 4077M*A*S*H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on ebay.
> 
> How to brew by John Palmer
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6168641589&rd=
> [post="52926"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that this book is still available for $25 (+$8.30 postage) which seems decent value. Is there any difference between this and the online version?
> 
> tony
> [post="53864"][/post]​
Click to expand...


I ordered on, it arrived late last week, absolute BRAND new, could not be happier  , have not read it all yet, so can't say if its dirrerent to the online version, and it's signed  

by me :blink:  
I think it is by the so called BADBOY Peter from Wagga Wagga, but, its still bloody good value.

Normell


----------



## GMK

here is a 55 ltr electric copper washer available sydney for 10.00
7 days to go.. I use one of these..

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4373374428&rd=1


----------



## Doc

GMK said:


> here is a 55 ltr electric copper washer available sydney for 10.00
> 7 days to go.. I use one of these..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4373374428&rd=1
> [post="54667"][/post]​



Is that your bidding on it Crusher ? If so I won't bid against you.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jimmysuperlative

drip tray

... found these on ebay! seem well priced for home bar?

Anyone on the forum do the same or better?


----------



## jimmysuperlative

shorter model too...

driptray


----------



## voota

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW

The blokes got about 10 of these to sell, also says he's selling his AG brewery


----------



## pb unleaded

Here is some cheap stuff if you're in Melbourne.

http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQsassZarthovski


----------



## Ross

Looks like he's got caught with out-of-date stock. I may be wrong so asked the question this morning. So far no reply. Malt kits from about a dollar a can, shame I no longer use them...

http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQsassZhrw1970


----------



## johnno

Ross said:


> Looks like he's got caught with out-of-date stock. I may be wrong so asked the question this morning. So far no reply. Malt kits from about a dollar a can, shame I no longer use them...
> 
> http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQsassZhrw1970
> [post="56753"][/post]​



It has a link to the brewcraft stores. Probably getting rid of the old(er) stock.

cheers
johnno


----------



## warrenlw63

What the f%$# is VB Original Ale?

Even if they're going to follow the original recipe. I'm picking it still tastes like shit! 

Bloke selling the bottles is even weirder than the dude flogging the six-pack of Stockade. :wacko: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross

Funny how people end up bidding more than an items worth retail.

I was bidding on this coopers shirt - no comments on my lack of taste please  - but its now higher than the brand new delivered price - They are available free by joining the coopers club for $35, which also incudes discounts on Coopers products etc... Gotta make you laugh  ...


----------



## als_world

I've seen some crazy stuff on ebay, but this has got to be up there with the best in terms of "people not knowing how much to pay":

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

And still 2 days to go !!!!!

The seller must be pissing him/herself.....


EDIT: However, on the other hand, this makes me feel really good about my kegs that I've ordered from the US - if I lose interest, chuck them on ebay and double my money.


----------



## Hoops

What a muppet!


----------



## roach

Hoops said:


> What a muppet!
> [post="56775"][/post]​



Cracks me up when I see this guy say: 

...I'm not trying to get rich from the postage...



True - but he is getting plenty rich from selling the kegs at that price.


----------



## PeterS

als_world said:


> I've seen some crazy stuff on ebay, but this has got to be up there with the best in terms of "people not knowing how much to pay":
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> And still 2 days to go !!!!!
> 
> The seller must be pissing him/herself.....
> 
> 
> Actually, I just can not accept that any Home Brewer would not have researched this and are willing to bid this high. I hink it is rigged, there must be an automaic higher bidder in there placed by the vendor and some sucker will accept that.'
> 
> Keep on Brewin'
> Cheer... :chug:


----------



## warrenlw63

:blink: That guy is a Copy-Writer in the making.

(Does he have any Stockade Premium for sale?)

Warren -


----------



## big d

come on guys give him a break
least he is giving a way some free o-rings and seal kit to the winning bidder.  
only at $130 per keg at the mo. :blink: 
research is the key and not some hyped up sales pitch.

i scratch my head in disbelief at the sales pitches put forth by certain people


----------



## Gough

Ahhh, like the Newcastle song says, 'Never let a chance go by'... :lol: Whoever this bloke is he is sure making a killing. As a non kegger I'm not right up on whatever the exact current going rate is, but I was getting some stuff at my HBS this arvo and he sold 2 recon. kegs to a group of blokes @ $75 a keg and they were really hassling him to drop the price. So $260 for 2 on ebay is obviously a bargain...

SHawn.


----------



## pint of lager

Have a look at the sellers other items. Amongst the tshirts are some more homebrew parts for huge amounts.


----------



## johnno

Peter Shane said:


> als_world said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen some crazy stuff on ebay, but this has got to be up there with the best in terms of "people not knowing how much to pay":
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I just can not accept that any Home Brewer would not have researched this and are willing to bid this high. I hink it is rigged, there must be an automaic higher bidder in there placed by the vendor and some sucker will accept that.'
> 
> Keep on Brewin'
> Cheer... :chug:
> [post="56777"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it looks suss. who the heck would pay that much for 2 kegs?
Click to expand...


----------



## captain_booze

If you look at the bid history a bidder called 'default user' appears to be the suspect, designed to push the price up. no bid history despite being a member since 2003. 

maybe im wrong though


----------



## Bobby

the end price for that auction was alot lower. i reported it to ebay.
http://offer.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...item=6172693778

perhaps it was suspect.


----------



## jimmysuperlative

Does this fall into the *"You Have Got to Be Kidding Me"* category?  :blink: 

miracle box ...aptly named at this price!!!!!!!


----------



## racemate

As a contrast,
I'm getting rid of my stuff in the states and it's gone up to 152.50 US right now on Ebay. Here's the link if you're interested http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...4376703282&rd=1


----------



## ausdb

jimmysuperlative said:


> Does this fall into the *"You Have Got to Be Kidding Me"* category?


I wonder if you can get in the sh!t with ebay if you post a question to the seller intimiating they are a complete tosser? Something along the lines of
'Have you seen XYZ website they sell the same thing as you for only $(insert significantly less amount here), what makes your so much better and more expensive?'
And then hoping they post your question and their answer in public!!!!


----------



## RichLum

It's up to the seller whether they post your question on the auction site.
Highly doubt they would post it .... unless they were genuinely completely clueless....


----------



## johnno

jimmysuperlative said:


> Does this fall into the *"You Have Got to Be Kidding Me"* category?  :blink:
> 
> miracle box ...aptly named at this price!!!!!!!
> [post="57365"][/post]​



Hey thats a bargain. Can't you see its normally $1,200.


----------



## warrenlw63

Complete with 25m of 18ct solid gold 13mm OD tubing. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## kman

if that miracle box sells, i think i will have to start a business


----------



## MAH

It's a capitalist society that we live in and the value of anything is what someone else is prepared to pay. I'll admit that I've made a killing before on ebay. I've sold beer taps and shanks that cost me about $45 for $91, I even sold a single 3 gallon keg for $156. However what people don't mention is that on 5 other items you might only make $1-$2. People only concentrate on the big wins.

Some Ebayers seem smart enough to turn their computer on and log into Ebay, but not smart enough to do a Google search. I put it down to kind hearted partners buying their significant other a present. They don't have a full understanding of what it is or how much it costs, but they can find it on Ebay and just assume that the price must be OK.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## warrenlw63

Slightly unrelated note;

My daughter has been on our cases for a Tamagotchi. Usual reason all her friends have one.

We've looked and rang everywhere for an original one. (Not copy). Nobody has them.

Person at nameless Toy Store tells us some woman recently bought the equivalent of about $800 worth of Tamagotchi (they're $25 a unit). Go figure. :angry: 

Out of sheer desparation SWMBO purchases one for daughter last night off "Evil-Bay" for the highly inflated price of $45. <_< 

See where I'm heading. Ebay takes advantage of trends.

Warren -


----------



## offroad4X4

Beer Taps 8 of them.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## normell

offroad4X4 said:


> Beer Taps 8 of them.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW
> [post="57578"][/post]​



I asked if he would sell seperatly,
You asked:
"Will you sell 2-3 of these seperate"

hello im hoping to sell the lot together as i have 10 ppl looking if not i will sell seperate thanks put a bid on there cheep im hoping to get $500 for the lot (hoping) thanks buddy denis

Yeah, $500 for 8 is a good price, but I only want 3.
:blink: :huh: :blink: 

Normell


----------



## Wortgames

You could ask the seller to pass your email address on to the eventual buyer - the buyer may not need that many or he could be buying them to sell anyway.


----------



## GMK

Normel

Why dont u organise an AHB Bulk buy.

If u can get them under 40.00 ea - that is a good buy...

Might need some rekits....


----------



## Duff

Bugger  I missed out on bidding on this one here

Not sure about the price though :blink:


----------



## Doc

Duff said:


> Bugger  I missed out on bidding on this one here
> 
> Not sure about the price though :blink:
> [post="58559"][/post]​


Must be some rich 15-20 year olds around <_< 

Doc


----------



## Wortgames

Check out the feedback that the buyer left!


----------



## GMK

407,500 US does not buy u much then....


----------



## Wortgames

Well, not enough to get your unit touched apparently.


----------



## GMK

Steel Electric Copper washer...

Local pickup in Mittagong - i have one of these.
sitting on 99cents...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW
Happy bidding


----------



## Samwise Gamgee

Fruitcake

Check out this looney!


----------



## Doc

How about a full keg of beer
Lets all ring him and find out what beer is in the keg :lol:

Doc


----------



## Doc

GMK said:


> Steel Electric Copper washer...
> 
> Local pickup in Mittagong - i have one of these.
> sitting on 99cents...
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW
> Happy bidding
> [post="58717"][/post]​



Surely that would hold more than 20 litres. How big is yours GMK ?

Doc


----------



## GMK

mine is 75 ltrs but has 2 sets of bands - where this has one set of bands - it should be 50ltrs....


----------



## Ross

Looks the same as mine & that's 50L...


----------



## warrenlw63

am said:


> Fruitcake
> 
> Check out this looney!
> [post="58757"][/post]​



Arghhhhhh!!! I warned dad about his medication. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## nonicman

> How about a full keg of beer
> Lets all ring him and find out what beer is in the keg laugh.gif
> 
> Doc



Went to voice mail, the probability of Carton is not worth a message. Fancy posting your mobile number, never know what idiots will call up.

Edit: added quote for context.


----------



## normell

nonicman said:


> How about a full keg of beer
> Lets all ring him and find out what beer is in the keg laugh.gif
> 
> Doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to voice mail, the probability of Carton is not worth a message. Fancy posting your mobile number, never know what idiots will call up.
> 
> Edit: added quote for context.
> [post="59021"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Yeah it's Carlton
Would have to be nicked tho :blink: So hot beer makes me sick :blink: 
Asking for the cops to knock on the door, don't you think.
But if it was full of homebrew, priceless. :beer: 

normell


----------



## offroad4X4

You guys cant see the forest for the trees, he has also got these little suckers too.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7515768198&rd=1


----------



## johnno

offroad4X4 said:


> You guys cant see the forest for the trees, he has also got these little suckers too.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7515768198&rd=1
> [post="59028"][/post]​



The seller has a lot of good stuff for sale if you ask me. Loks like they had a pub or club which has closed down.
If these are a good size they would make a great mash tun.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7514915918&rd=1

cheers
johnno


----------



## ozbrewer

johnno said:


> offroad4X4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys cant see the forest for the trees, he has also got these little suckers too.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7515768198&rd=1
> [post="59028"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller has a lot of good stuff for sale if you ask me. Loks like they had a pub or club which has closed down.
> If these are a good size they would make a great mash tun.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7514915918&rd=1
> 
> cheers
> johnno
> [post="59030"][/post]​
Click to expand...


they are a fantastic mash tun, will hold temp for 2 hours no probs....to bad the silly bugger wont ship them anyware


----------



## normell

Yeah looks like a pub nightclub makeover, but you can't sell a "Carlton Keg" full or empty.
And here I am building a bar, O well.
Normell


----------



## Trough Lolly

Be careful when dealing with that seller from Moe....Lots to sell and no postage is a bit of a warning fellas...
There's only one good thing that comes out of Moe and that's the road back to Melbourne! h34r: 
_caveat emptor_
Cheers,
TL (former Mexican...)


----------



## Trough Lolly

Hey Normell...
You're building a bar, right?
How about a glycol chilled temprite to go under it!! Here's 3 of them...
Check it out here...
Current bids are only just over $150...
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Wortgames

The seller from Moe accepts COD, so it's not like you're going to get ripped off. I'd say he's legit, he's probably just new to the game and I'll tell you for a fact that organising postage can be a huge PIA if you're not geared up for it. Most of his stuff won't go by Australia Post, and getting quotes for every item for every Tom, Dick and Harry that says "how much to post the bar to Broome" ain't going to be much fun.

I'd be more concerned about driving into Moe with cash in my pocket...


----------



## Trough Lolly

Wortgames said:


> The seller from Moe accepts COD, so it's not like you're going to get ripped off. I'd say he's legit, he's probably just new to the game [snip]
> I'd be more concerned about driving into Moe with cash in my pocket...
> [post="59142"][/post]​



Fair enough...But selling Carlton kegs is pretty dumb.
As for driving into Moe, there are plenty of reporters arriving with chequebooks, just ask the Leskie's!

/OT rant ends  /


----------



## Torsion

Benches just waiting to become brew sculptures in a second life: -

1
2
3

Overpriced (I think, have never looked into it) draft system.

Overkil grain scales.

Make some money back off your mates at your bar


----------



## Kiwi_Greg

Trough Lolly said:


> Hey Normell...
> You're building a bar, right?
> How about a glycol chilled temprite to go under it!! Here's 3 of them...
> Check it out here...
> Current bids are only just over $150...
> Cheers,
> TL
> [post="59132"][/post]​




I did well brought the fourth Chiller for $113. Just have to work out how to use it now


----------



## GMK

You need a compressor to make those babies work....

Ken...


----------



## tonydav

How 'bout the ultimate fridge for a keg setup!!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## tonydav

A 1.5kg CO2 bottle. Wonder how you get it filled?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## ausdb

GMK said:


> You need a compressor to make those babies work....
> [post="59161"][/post]​


Yeah Greg I dont think its really going to do the trick for a home setup.
The main reason these things are being phased out is that they are not very energy efficient and you need a honking big refrigeration system to drive them. All you have bought is the beer cooler itself (the evaporator) you need a lot more to complete the loop, ie condensing unit, surge drum not to mention 8kg or more of refrigerant.

Cheers
Ausdb


----------



## GMK

tonydav said:


> How 'bout the ultimate fridge for a keg setup!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> [post="59173"][/post]​



That is a nice looking fridge - 2 compressors - 1/4 a freezer and 3/4 a fridge.

I paid 425.00 for my 2 door glass display fridge...

This is sitting on 150.00 and in Adeaide.

I think Andrew or Pedro should snap this up for use in their brewey....


----------



## ausdb

I stand in awe that even beats my new fridge!!http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/New_Brewing_Fridge-t5374.html
If you are worried about power consumption then its probably not for you but if brewing comes first buy it!


----------



## offroad4X4

My fridge is a 4 door (2each side) stainless steel under bar fridge on wheels 
1200 x 900 X 1000mm 
it holds 12 cornys or 3 X 50 L kegs quite comfortably.
My bar is 2300 long with the main bar at 1000mm and the serving bar at 1300mm.
Steel ripple mini org cladded. Gas bottles sit in a cupboard on the left of the bar hidden from view. 
I bought the federation beer taps of courty169 on ebay and I cant wait until I get the Gas Manifold up and running to enjoy a few beers

Peter


----------



## nonicman

offroad4X4 said:


> My fridge is a 4 door (2each side) stainless steel under bar fridge on wheels
> 1200 x 900 X 1000mm
> it holds 12 cornys or 3 X 50 L kegs quite comfortably.
> My bar is 2300 long with the main bar at 1000mm and the serving bar at 1300mm.
> Steel ripple mini org cladded. Gas bottles sit in a cupboard on the left of the bar hidden from view.
> I bought the federation beer taps of courty169 on ebay and I cant wait until I get the Gas Manifold up and running to enjoy a few beers
> 
> Peter
> [post="59407"][/post]​


drool


----------



## offroad4X4

I will post a photo of it all when I buy my digital camera soon.


----------



## johnno

30 litre urn in Brisbane. Finishing in a few hours.
Perfect for a HLT.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

cheers 
johnno


----------



## johnno

johnno said:


> 30 litre urn in Brisbane. Finishing in a few hours.
> Perfect for a HLT.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> cheers
> johnno
> [post="59517"][/post]​


 I stand to be corrected. 

Finishing in a few days.


----------



## johnno

I dont know where Tumbulgum in NSW is but here are 10 dozen Grolsch bottles if anyone is interested or near the place.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WDVW

cheers
johnno


----------



## mobrien

johnno said:


> 30 litre urn in Brisbane. Finishing in a few hours.
> Perfect for a HLT.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> cheers
> johnno
> [post="59517"][/post]​



And there I was hoping no-one else would see that! 

Matt


----------



## Linz

Tumbulgum is N/W of Murwillumbah and S/E of Tweed Heads

http://www.whereis.com/whereis/mapping/zoo...dex=2&brandId=1


----------



## Wortgames

Hahahahahahaha...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...mMakeTrack=true

You can have mine for $800, including 2 cornies, 2 taps etc... :super:


----------



## Jez

> QUOTE(johnno @ May 18 2005, 04:27 PM)
> 30 litre urn in Brisbane. Finishing in a few hours.
> Perfect for a HLT.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> cheers
> johnno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there I was hoping no-one else would see that!
> 
> Matt



I saw it when it first listed at $15. Thought I was on a winner, even emailed for freight to Sydney and everything..........oh well.......way past the budget now.

Jez


----------



## GMK

I have just listed a 3 Tier Font with a solid 6mm Brass Coopers Logo on Ebay...

Here is the link...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMESE%3AIT&rd=1

Happy Bidding to those who are interested...


----------



## normell

OK I'me the current high bidder, so keep it thaat way OK

Normell


----------



## GMK

that would be if ur ebay id is 5boden.....

Thanks for bidding...

what else do u need?


----------



## offroad4X4

Is this guy dreaming?

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...7517436547&rd=1


----------



## Wortgames

Yes, he's dreaming of buying mine for $800...


----------



## Wortgames

A nice-looking 2-tap complete temprite system here:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=6181260914


----------



## johnno

I had a god laugh at how this stuff for sale looks in the picture. :lol: 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6181268262&rd=1

cheers
johnno


----------



## keng11

Anyone for a thousand plus 5 gallon ball lock kegs on US Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...ssPageName=WD2V

US$22.50


----------



## GMK

If u live in woolongong - here is a good bargain

2 door SS fridge with 3 taps and keg setup etc...
Only 300.00 with 3 days to go...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...4383120322&rd=1

Happy Bidding


----------



## Plastic Man

worth a look just for the story that goes with it.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6180219436&rd=1


----------



## tonydav

Plastic Man said:


> worth a look just for the story that goes with it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6180219436&rd=1
> [post="60897"][/post]​



Just look at the postage cost!!!

I bought some homebrew mags off this guy. Also charged a bundle for postage and sent out the whole "Jesus Saves story" with the instructions for payment after about 3 pages. 

I really wonder if it's just a conn to help sell the stuff!

tony


----------



## barls

who was after one of these 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...6181977200&rd=1


----------



## big d

if i asked nicely would jesus come over to my place and have a beer with me?


----------

